# "Palestinian" Arabs Demand Their Welfare Payments



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2015)

*Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *

It's truly a shame that the West has allowed the money grubbing "Palestinians" view their welfare payments as an entitlement.

They've become so dependent and corrupt that we're subjected to the "_we can't be held responsible for what may happen if our welfare payments are delayed_". 



http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/199257#.Vc5bIEyCOrW

*UNRWA Workers in Gaza Threaten to Rebel*



> Head of Hamas-affiliated teachers union warns UNRWA bankruptcy and service suspension will likely be met by rebellion in Gaza.
> 
> Last month, Hamas claimed that UNRWA is "giving up its role" of providing services to "refugees," a status designated to the Arabs who left Israel in the 1948 War of Independence as well as their now roughly five million descendants. That hereditary "Palestinian refugee" status operates in contradiction to all other refugees in the world, who are all handled by the UNHRC.



The UNRWA is the world's hugest welfare program. It exists purely to perpetuate the invented "refugee" status of Palestinian Arabs who fled their homes when Arab armies told them to get out of the way so the Jew-genocide could commence. It's the only such agency for a terror quasi-state, and it gets $100 million annually from U.S. taxpayers. Does that money go to help impoverished Palestinian Arabs who need to eat and receive medical care or does it buy new Kalashnikovs and plastic explosives for Hamas? Who knows?





> The terror group responded by then threatening the UN group with violence.



Well, what anyone expect from Islamic terrorists / dependent welfare fraud?

Wonderful stuff. Because you know, Palestinian Arabs just don't get enough poisonous, irrational hatred of Israel and the West from their deranged imams at the mosque, from their farcical joke of a print media, and straight out of the children's textbooks at school. They also need loathsome dreck like this from their government-run television to supplement their steady diet of anger, hatred, violence, fake victimhood, and self-imposed misery.





> While the UN body was established for the roughly 800,000 "Palestinian refugees" in 1949, separately from the existing UNHRC which deals with all other refugees in the world, the UN took no action to aid the *850,000 Jewish refugees *expelled from Arab lands after the establishment of the state of Israel.



As I watched the first faltering steps of democracy in the Middle East and note how in so many parts of Islam'istan, hateful, armed Islamic killers win sizeable portions of the popular vote, I have conflicting reactions. I feel vindicated in my continued insistence that Islamism and its fascistic, violent program are so deeply ingrained in the psyche of Moslems that they will actually freely vote to be ruled by its totalitarian agenda.

On the other hand, I am beyond caring for the misery that islamics inflict upon themselves for adhereing to such a retrograde politico-religious ideology.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 15, 2015)

Well said Hollie!  Bravo.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> 
> It's truly a shame that the West has allowed the money grubbing "Palestinians" view their welfare payments as an entitlement.
> 
> ...






 I have been advocating that the UN stop all payments through its many outlets until the Palestinians crawl to the table and start talking peace and mutual borders. Starve them into submission then tell them that the UN will oversee all projects and will handle all aid arriving until such a time as they are able to stand on their own. Any acts of violence, terrorism or belligerence will see Palestinian leaders arrested and charged with war crimes, then their Swiss bank accounts will be closed and the money used to pay for the repairs.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2015)

So, the UN stops humanitarian aid to Palestine...

But the US can still send $3 billion to support Israel's military?

zionism at its very best....


----------



## Hollie (Aug 16, 2015)

Humanity said:


> So, the UN stops humanitarian aid to Palestine...
> 
> But the US can still send $3 billion to support Israel's military?
> 
> zionism at its very best....


The UN has a dedicated welfare program for the maintenance of Islamic terrorism and for accumulation of fantastic wealth by Islamic terrorist kingpins. There's no reason for that to continue. 

When Islamic terrorists use their welfare entitlement to purchase weapons and ammunition to further Islamist gee-had, that's not humanitarian aid. 

And yes, the U.S. can send $3 billion to support the Israeli military. If you have a problem with that, write a strongly worded email to your mullah.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2015)

Humanity said:


> So, the UN stops humanitarian aid to Palestine...
> 
> But the US can still send $3 billion to support Israel's military?
> 
> zionism at its very best....






 No it is making sure that the US has friends they can rely on. Everyone complains about US aid to Israel, and forgets that US aid to Palestine has caused many American deaths.
 Islasmonazism and neo Marxism at its very worst


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 16, 2015)

no money left

too many other refugees in the world and there is not enough for them either.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 16, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> no money left
> 
> too many other refugees in the world and there is not enough for them either.


Take care of all the folks from Syria and Iraq first, as their need is greater now


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> 
> It's truly a shame that the West has allowed the money grubbing "Palestinians" view their welfare payments as an entitlement.
> 
> ...


You Complete CRETIN,you omitted the Billions NO Trillions Israel has received over the years......The more you speak..THE MORE HORRIBLE YOU ARE

You with you ingrained hatreds should not be allowed on here.


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > So, the UN stops humanitarian aid to Palestine...
> ...


Go Away


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > So, the UN stops humanitarian aid to Palestine...
> ...


What Rot..as usual


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 17, 2015)

If their god does not pay them or even their brother arabs, why should the rest of the world pay them?


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > So, the UN stops humanitarian aid to Palestine...
> ...


So they should,it's all hard working American Tax-Payers money.....The American Government should spend it on Americans.....but they are too frightened of the Israel-Lobby,who have screw America for decades..........If America like they have done sometimes..asked Israel to do something..Israel.when it doesn't suit them..... just tell America to F OFF and ignore them....Zionism hey......the world and Real Jews could well live happily without this Barbaric Cult.


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> If their god does not pay them or even their brother arabs, why should the rest of the world pay them?


Well if you have to ask that question Aris,then you should be ashamed..STEVE


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Well said Hollie!  Bravo.


tAKE bACK wHAT'S oURS...........Then start with the Trillions paid to Israel for a start.............theliq


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> 
> It's truly a shame that the West has allowed the money grubbing "Palestinians" view their welfare payments as an entitlement.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention the War Crimes America has inflicted in Iraq or the War Crimes Israel has inflicted on the Palestinians......Where there are arrest warrants issued for The Nit and Yarr,who?....So much for RETROGRADE POLITICO-RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT......you are poorly read on world affairs.......but then you couldn't GIVE a Shit could you .......I must say I do like the term you used "RETROGRADE POLITICO-RELIGIOUS IDEOLOGY"...Sums up that Banal CULT,the ZIONISTS VERY WELL.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Well said Hollie!  Bravo.
> ...


I'd prefer to start taking back the billions of dollars in welfare payments used to support the Islamic terrorists occupying Gaza.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> ...


You forgot to offer a meaning comment connected to the thread topic.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> ...







 Just as you forget the trillions of that which was loans that were paid back in full. And the trillions paid to hamas, fatah, Saudi and iran so they could mass murder US citizens.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



NO


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 You forget that 80% of the money paid to Israel is in the form of loans, these loans can only be used to buy American goods so the US can keep its defence workers in employment. A bit like the sheep farms in Oz if they were to shut down Oz would be starving and bankrupt the next time F&M hit Europe.
 You do know that Israel has tried to get out of the programme and the US refuses to let them, if they did they the US would be in breach of world trade agreements and face sanctions


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > If their god does not pay them or even their brother arabs, why should the rest of the world pay them?
> ...






 Why it is what you are saying the Israeli's should do, but then you are always against the Jews because of your islamonazi Jew hatred


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> ...




Have you forgotten about the millions of war crimes by the Palestinians that the UN is doing nothing about. The fact that even the islamonazi lobby in the UN cant get charges brought against Israel should tell you that there are no charges to answer. But you have never let a little thing like proof stand in your way when it came to mass murdering Jews have you Herr Hoess.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 17, 2015)

Of the 2, one doesn't want to kill us.  The other does.  No more funding of radical Muslim terrorists.  Burn our flag, kiss our money goodbye.  Threaten us with death, kiss our money goodbye...........


----------



## Humanity (Aug 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Everyone complains about US aid to Israel, and forgets that US aid to Palestine has caused many American deaths.



Got a link to the number of American deaths caused by US aid to Palestine?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone complains about US aid to Israel, and forgets that US aid to Palestine has caused many American deaths.
> ...






 Have you got any to your many claims ?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So you haven't... Surprise surprise....


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...










FBI Terrorism 2002 2005


----------



## Humanity (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Did you read that link before you posted it?

There are more acts of "Domestic Terrorism" in that document than anything else!

No figures showing the "number of American deaths caused by US aid to Palestine"!

Looks like you failed again Phoney!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Your standard answer to everything that proves you wrong these days. The fact that most of the money for islamonazi terrorism comes via US, UK and UN aid is the reality of the situation and you don't like it being made public


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Of the 2, one doesn't want to kill us.  The other does.  No more funding of radical Muslim terrorists.  Burn our flag, kiss our money goodbye.  Threaten us with death, kiss our money goodbye...........



The Palestinians don't want to kill us.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The UNRWA is the world's hugest welfare program. It exists purely to perpetuate the invented "refugee" status of Palestinian Arabs who fled their homes when Arab armies told them to get out of the way...


Another racist thread by _*Hollie the Whore*_.

People don't leave a home they've been living in for generations, just because someone asks them to.  It just doesn't happen.

End the occupation and they won't need UN aid.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The UN has a dedicated welfare program for the maintenance of Islamic terrorism and for accumulation of fantastic wealth by Islamic terrorist kingpins. There's no reason for that to continue.
> 
> When Islamic terrorists use their welfare entitlement to purchase weapons and ammunition to further Islamist gee-had, that's not humanitarian aid.
> 
> And yes, the U.S. can send $3 billion to support the Israeli military. If you have a problem with that, write a strongly worded email to your mullah.


I have, you stupid bitch and the tide is turning.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> You Complete CRETIN,you omitted the Billions NO Trillions Israel has received over the years......The more you speak..THE MORE HORRIBLE YOU ARE
> 
> You with you ingrained hatreds should not be allowed on here.


Oh c'mon, she's a perfect example of a bad person.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No it is making sure that the US has friends they can rely on.


Tell that to the men of the USS Liberty.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Of the 2, one doesn't want to kill us.  The other does.  No more funding of radical Muslim terrorists.  Burn our flag, kiss our money goodbye.  Threaten us with death, kiss our money goodbye...........
> ...



The terrorist group Hamas, is backed by Iran.  If they are Muslim, wanting to kill us is their mantra, not their location.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The UNRWA is the world's hugest welfare program. It exists purely to perpetuate the invented "refugee" status of Palestinian Arabs who fled their homes when Arab armies told them to get out of the way...
> ...



Thing is, no one was living there for generations.  The land was part of the British Empire.  The parents of the squatting terrorists are occupying a part of *Israel.  Their parents *had moved to Israel less than 24 months before that were told to leave by the Arab League.  They expected to return as soon as Egypt won the war against the Jews.   When that didn't happen, Egypt refused to allow them into Egypt.  So they were forced to squat on the outskirts of Israel, where they remain to this day a pawn in the Israel land grab.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The UNRWA is the world's hugest welfare program. It exists purely to perpetuate the invented "refugee" status of Palestinian Arabs who fled their homes when Arab armies told them to get out of the way...
> ...


There's no occupation.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The UN has a dedicated welfare program for the maintenance of Islamic terrorism and for accumulation of fantastic wealth by Islamic terrorist kingpins. There's no reason for that to continue.
> ...


Pointless.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Thing is, no one was living there for generations.  The land was part of the British Empire.  The parents of the squatting terrorists are occupying a part of *Israel.  Their parents *had moved to Israel less than 24 months before that were told to leave by the Arab League.  They expected to return as soon as Egypt won the war against the Jews.   When that didn't happen, Egypt refused to allow them into Egypt.  So they were forced to squat on the outskirts of Israel, where they remain to this day a pawn in the Israel land grab.


Bullshit!  Indigenous, non-Jewish residents had been living in that area for over 2000 years and made up 90% of the population.

It doesn't matter how you try to spin it, you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 18, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> The terrorist group Hamas, is backed by Iran.  If they are Muslim, wanting to kill us is their mantra, not their location.


What they want, is the same inalienable rights, that everyone else on the planet enjoys.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, no one was living there for generations.  The land was part of the British Empire.  The parents of the squatting terrorists are occupying a part of *Israel.  Their parents *had moved to Israel less than 24 months before that were told to leave by the Arab League.  They expected to return as soon as Egypt won the war against the Jews.   When that didn't happen, Egypt refused to allow them into Egypt.  So they were forced to squat on the outskirts of Israel, where they remain to this day a pawn in the Israel land grab.
> ...


Foreign Arab squatters do not have absolute rights from the mere act of squatting.

You've been given this information many times before yet you choose ignorance and denial.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorist group Hamas, is backed by Iran.  If they are Muslim, wanting to kill us is their mantra, not their location.
> ...


Squatters's rights is not an inalienable right. 

"Palestinian" is not a race. 

Write down this bit of knowledge you're being given.... again.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Of the 2, one doesn't want to kill us.  The other does.  No more funding of radical Muslim terrorists.  Burn our flag, kiss our money goodbye.  Threaten us with death, kiss our money goodbye...........
> ...







 have you read their charters lately, or listened to their words. They follow the koran that demands they "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS" which mean the Americans. This is why you are called the great shaitan


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The UNRWA is the world's hugest welfare program. It exists purely to perpetuate the invented "refugee" status of Palestinian Arabs who fled their homes when Arab armies told them to get out of the way...
> ...







Yet they freely admit that this is what they did in 1948, so you are wrong again.

 End the violence, terrorism and belligerence and the occupation will end, that is the only solution.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The UN has a dedicated welfare program for the maintenance of Islamic terrorism and for accumulation of fantastic wealth by Islamic terrorist kingpins. There's no reason for that to continue.
> ...






Getting rattled again dildo, using abusive language because you can answer the arguments. Do you even know how much American aid is given to the oil rich muslims countries so they can kill American citizens ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > You Complete CRETIN,you omitted the Billions NO Trillions Israel has received over the years......The more you speak..THE MORE HORRIBLE YOU ARE
> ...







No better than you then isn't that right. Still believe that birds will sit on a rock while bullets are being fired,


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No it is making sure that the US has friends they can rely on.
> ...







Then you tell it to the men and women of the WTC, Fort Hood and the soldiers killed in Iraq


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, no one was living there for generations.  The land was part of the British Empire.  The parents of the squatting terrorists are occupying a part of *Israel.  Their parents *had moved to Israel less than 24 months before that were told to leave by the Arab League.  They expected to return as soon as Egypt won the war against the Jews.   When that didn't happen, Egypt refused to allow them into Egypt.  So they were forced to squat on the outskirts of Israel, where they remain to this day a pawn in the Israel land grab.
> ...







 Not according to the evidence of the Ottomans who showed that the Jews were in the majority followed by the Christians, Ottoman muslims and finally the arab nomads. The Jews had been living there and working the land for 4,500 years, the arab muslims for 22 years in the last 1400. No arab muslim sovereignty from 1099 when they were evicted, and then they refused 3 attempts by the Ottomans to colonise Palestine because the work was too hard. Don't forget that arabs did not live in Palestine until well into the 4C and arab muslims until the late 7C. Christians started arriving in the early 4C after the Romans started to convert.
 It doesn't matter how many lies you tell when INTERNATIONAL LAW of 1923 grants the sovereignty of the land to the Jews, this gives them more rights than anyone to the land. But if you feel so strongly why haven't you given your property back to the first nations people and applied for citizenship in your country of origin ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorist group Hamas, is backed by Iran.  If they are Muslim, wanting to kill us is their mantra, not their location.
> ...






What rights are those then, and remember they cant impinge on the rights of the Israelis, Jordanians and Egyptians.

 But one right they do have is the one to negotiate peace and mutual borders with their neighbours before the UN kicks them out for being belligerents and violent terrorists.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



article 28 & 32


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



The Palestinians don't want to kill us.  They aren't our enemies.  They haven't attacked us.  We haven't even caught any of their spies spying on us.

The Bible contains a bunch of stuff about killing unbelievers to, but who cares?   Most Christians don't and most Muslims don't with the Koran.  It's just another way to generate hate.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Palestinians did that?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



When has Hamas attacked the US?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Well said Hollie!  Bravo.
> ...



↑

Yeah! "tAKE bACK wHAT'S oURS".

 Except .........you're an Australian.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

CAIR is planting 'spies' on Capitol Hill
Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2009/10/113350/#eOK98zr267HrAY82.99


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I think that's a bit of a conspiracy theory along the lines of AIPAC controlling congress.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, no one was living there for generations.  The land was part of the British Empire.  The parents of the squatting terrorists are occupying a part of *Israel.  Their parents *had moved to Israel less than 24 months before that were told to leave by the Arab League.  They expected to return as soon as Egypt won the war against the Jews.   When that didn't happen, Egypt refused to allow them into Egypt.  So they were forced to squat on the outskirts of Israel, where they remain to this day a pawn in the Israel land grab.
> ...



What you have been lead to believe is bullshit.
You have got to get over this ridiculous idea that there was a thriving nation of Palestinians living there.   There was not.
In the late 1800's, *there wasn't a living soul  there*.   By 1948, this is the breakdown of land ownership:
71.2 % of the land was owned by Britain.
  8.6 % owned by Jews.
16.9 % owned by NON Resident Arabs.
  3.3 % owned by RESIDENT Arabs.


APRIL 5, 1950
The Arab National Committee:
"THE REMOVAL OF THE ARAB INHABITANTS (who btw, had been living in Israel for less than 24 months) WAS VOLUNTARY AND WAS CARRIED OUT AT OUR REQUEST.  THE ARAB DELEGATON PROUDLY ASKED FOR THE EVACUATION OF THE ARABS AND THEIR REMOVAL TO THE NEIGHBORING ARAB COUNTRIES."

Neighboring countries refused to let the Arabs into the neighboring countries. So the squatted on the outskirts of Israel.
ISRAEL OWES THEM NOTHING.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Maybe you've been on vacation and have missed the beheading videos.  Muslims kill when ever the opportunity presents itself.  Can you point to any Christian beheading videos?
The squatting Muslims and Iran are of one accord.  First comes Saturday, then comes Sunday.  Kill the Jews first, then comes the Christian's turn.
Get your head out of your ass.  Hamas isn't a happy, fluffy sect of Muslims.  They believe what Iran believes.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



What did the Palestinians do to us - please be specific.  As far as they know, they aren't our enemy.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



My standard answer Phoney?

Then have a 2nd shot at providing a link to support your claims, your first was WAY off the mark!


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/24/us/us-court-palestinians-liable/
http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/palestinian-terrorists-hijack-an-italian-cruise-ship
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_Am_Flight_73
http://www.criminaljusticedegreesgu...rrifying-airplane-hijackings-of-all-time.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Palestinian_suicide_attacks
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/28/us-palestinians-israel-suspect-idUSBREA0R1HL20140128
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2003/oct/16/israel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_United_States_embassy_bombing
http://avpv.tripod.com/AmericanVictims.html
http://2001-2009.state.gov/r/pa/ho/pubs/fs/5902.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_Berlin_discotheque_bombing


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



So if terrorists attack us that means the country they came out is our enemy?  Is Israel our enemy then because of the USS Liberty or the actions of the JDL?

Has the Palestinian government declared war on us?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



all investigations showed it was a mistake and not an intentional attack.
Israel also paid restitution for the mistake.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


When Islamic terrorists attack us, we certainly do need to be aware of the means and methods they use and the politico-religious ideology that inspires and promotes their actions. We also need to be aware of the goals and mindset of a population that votes Islamic terrorists into office.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote, Do we bomb the country of ISIS?   Where is that exactly?  Then what, invade Talibania?
  And yes, Palestinians HAVE declared war on us.

Tell me which picture is  Palestinians calling for our death, and which is Iran calling for our death?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote, Do we bomb the country of ISIS?   Where is that exactly?  Then what, invade Talibania?
> And yes, Palestinians HAVE declared war on us.
> 
> Tell me which picture is  Palestinians calling for our death, and which is Iran calling for our death?



The pictures have no context - what is the event, where did it take place, what was being said and when?

The Palestinians aren't are enemy much as some wish it were so.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Agree.  The point is, you don't take the actions of extremists years ago, and then claim the entire people are the US' enemy do you?  The Palestinians aren't are enemy any more than Israel is.  There are those, however, who would love to ruin the any sort of relationship with one or the other.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You can blame groups and some known individuals, but not the 'palestinians' as a group are wholly responsible. The retoric by many is an incitement.  In general conversations, especially when most don't understand all the differing groups and factions we do just say palestinians because palestinians are involved, but not every last palestinian.

Go to the streets and speak to those in camps, gaza and some in the WB, they will speak in threats towards the west and Israel.  A much smaller number will actually take action.  There is a general education in hate that feeds the rhetoric and violence.

Yes, palestinians attacked america(ns).  That does not mean all palestinians, but they were palestinians and they were acting on behalf of all palestinians, or so they believe.  They act with the knowledge and financial backing of their factions.  Violence is encourage in word or action by far too many average palestinians.  Yes there are wonderful palestinians that are seeking peace but they are not the most outspoken.

Just the other day the news reported hamas had agreed to an 8 yr truce and today a 2yr old was hurt by a rock attack.  Hamas also claims to have captured a tagged dolphin they say is an Israeli spy.  Israel dolphins are subs, not mammals.  The other day they claimed to have downed a drone, but from the pictures it looks like a balloon, construction paper and balsa wood glider made by a kid, not a sophisticated military drone.  An Israel was injured in an explosion near jerusalem.  Not exactly a lasting truce on hamas' part.  They might seem minor but it is major propaganda for incitment of more and larger attacks.

Attacking americans is big news for them, major PR globally.  They work on the principle that there is no such thing a bad news.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote, Do we bomb the country of ISIS?   Where is that exactly?  Then what, invade Talibania?
> ...



The pictures don't need context.  One was taken in "Palestine" and one in Iran.
The event was kill America Day.  What they were saying was, Death to America.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



All pictures need context.

Do you have a link to "kill America day"?


----------



## theliq (Aug 19, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> 
> It's truly a shame that the West has allowed the money grubbing "Palestinians" view their welfare payments as an entitlement.
> 
> ...


Moron IS AS MORON SAYS


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








WRONG as I keep showing you. The koran states that all muslims must obey every command or be seen as an apostate, and that is a death sentence. I have yet to see just one muslim stand up and state that the killings are not done in their name. The reason is they all believe that they must fight for islam and "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS". This is repeated by full nations every day and televised around the world, and still you deny this is happening.
 Yes the bible does contain similar verses but when taken in their full context you see that they are part of past wars, unlike the korans words that are self contained verses. made that way on purpose because so many arab's were illiterate and needed simplicity.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







They were done by Palestinians or done in their name, and in the case of the WTC the Palestinians did not state that they were against such an action did they. In fact they led the Islamic world in the parties to honour the mass murdering terrorist scum who did it.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Home - Not In My Name

Muslims Are Speaking Out Against ISIS To Say: You Do Not Represent Us

Now you can say you have


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Try the latest attacks by a palestinain in America, or the attacks on soldiers at Fort Hood. Even the first attacks on the WTC that failed.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







Is it seeing as Obama has recruited muslims who are known members of islamonazi organisations into high positions in the US government ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







They enabled the mass murder of 3,000 Americans. They killed Americana in Fort Hood and the recent recruitment office massacre.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Whats wrong don't like seeing the reality of just how evil Palestinians are, and how you are in so deep you cant get out of the hole you are digging. Just take a deep breath and repeat " I was wong about the Palestinians they are liars and mass murderers that need cleansing "  and the world will seem so much better


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 But not in the UK or Europe are they saying the rest of islam is not acting in their name.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Nope it shows the Islamic terrorism against the US funded in part by the aid given to Islamic nations.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Not at all as the Liberty was an accident caused by both sides, it was not pre meditated and done to terrorise. But you don't see that do you.

 But lets say you are right does this make America the enemy of the rest of the world for its actions under Obama ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 The Palestinian government is hamas which is part of the Muslim Brotherhood so they have  declared was on the US.



http://www.rubincenter.org/2010/10/muslim-brotherhood-declares-war-on-america/

Hamas Leader Says God Has Declared War on U.S.


FrontPage Magazine - Hamas Declares War on America


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 You have just done so in the case of Israel haven't you bringing up the only incident of friendly fire deaths EVER.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...






 They might have agreed to an 8 year truce, but broke it as the ink was drying by firing illegal rockets into Israel. Israel has responded by firing rockets at hamas leaders and have killed one, now they threaten a land offensive if hamas does not keep the cease fire. Expect another 2,000 dead Palestinians and even more destruction in gaza because of the Palestinians attacks.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> ...





theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Hold on to your wallets, infidels, the Islamo welfare train is approaching. *
> ...


Oh, you poor dear. Afflicted with _The Stupid _and as such, You're unable to assemble words into meaningful sentences. 

You are among those who wear that coveted badge of the professional complainer, the eternal whiner and those who make excuses for their self-created incompetence and ineptitude.

I noticed that your frothing whine-fest lacked any effort at addressing the inability of the "Palestinians" to overcome their self-inflicted "victimhood" status.

Many, many nations have had challenges to overcome including the after effects of war, poverty and colonialism. Some of those nations have suffered through and risen above such circumstances just within the last couple of decades or centuries. Why did so much of the world advance, while large swaths of the planet (primarily Middle Eastern islamist nations did not? 

Europe stumbled through the Dark Ages and eventually found the enlightenment and embraced the arts, sciences and philosophy. They didn't wring their hands in self-pity as you and the "Palestinians" do. 

Similarly, Europeans didn't blame moslems for their problems, even after the wars of conquest inflicted upon them by Islamic hoardes. Europeans found that intellectualism and science would allow them to control their destinies. They left moslem nations to wallow in their endowments of self-hate, self pity and failure. 

Have you considered the Eastern nations that have no need of your whining, feeble excuses? Have you considered why it is that nations such as Singapore, India, South Korea and Japan, as examples; counties with shared histories of colonial pasts, have managed to shed the relics of their earlier histories and joined the economies of the developed world? There are even portions of Indonesia not yet totally ravaged by Islamism which choose not to perpetuate the hand wringing failure complex like you and your Islamics do. 

As long as you and the failure complex types like you refuse to take responsibility for the problems you create, you will remain the impotent, whining little victims you choose to be.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You have everything you need right in front of you to answer my question.  Nothing more is required.  
For information on  Death to America day, google "Quds Day" .


----------



## Coyote (Aug 20, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



In otherwords you can't provide any source or context explaining what those photos are about.

Wikipedia:
*Quds Day* (*Jerusalem Day*, _Quds_ is the Arabic name for Jerusalem), officially called *International Quds Day* (روز جهانی قدس), is an annual event held on the last Friday of Ramadan that was initiated by the Islamic Republic of Iran in 1979 to express solidarity with the Palestinian people and oppose Zionism and Israel's existence,[1] as well as Israel's control of Jerusalem. In Iran, the government sponsors and organizes the day's rallies. Quds Day is also held in several other countries, mainly in the Arab and Muslim world, with protests against Israel.[2][3][4]


Nothing about "death to America" day.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You like repeating your BS until you actually start believing it Phoney?

Well, you are the only one!

You link proves nothing more than you didn't actually read it!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 20, 2015)

F


Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You're trying to skirt the issue.  Let's common core: 
Google, "Palestinians burning American flags".  
Google, "Iran burning American flags". 
Then tell me which of the two want us dead more..........


----------



## Hollie (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Iran's Quds Day: Death to America, Death to Israel

Iran's Quds Day: Death to America, Death to Israel

The ritualistic rally-cries of "Death to America" and "Death to Israel" -- and the burning in effigy of the leaders of Israel, America, and Saudi Arabia -- underscore the basic lie that underpins Quds Day: the Iranian regime is focused on Iran's revolutionary extremist agenda, not on the welfare of Palestinian Arabs.

Quds Day has become a day in which Iran and protestors in other societies attack the legitimacy of the state of Israel ("The Little Satan") and continue to threaten the United States ("The Big Satan").

"Another advantage of Al Quds Day 2015 was that it coincided with the final hours of Iran's nuclear talks because these talks are in fact the confrontation between the Islamic Revolution of Iran and world arrogant powers." — Ayatollah Mohsen Araki, Secretary General of the World Forum of Islamic Schools of Thought.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 20, 2015)

The Irish Ram, Coyote,  et al,

Our friend "Coyote," is quite right to asked for the context in which the photo is being framed and used (your intent).  The top photo is, of course, from the BPR (BizPac Review) Article "Palestinians burn American flag, chant ‘Allahu Akbar’ to welcome Obama" (March 21, 2013 | Michael Dorstewitz); with the Photo Credit to Iranian Press TV (www.presstv.ir) from the archive.  I have no reason to believe that the flag is genuine.

The bottom photo also originates from an Iranian Press File (Copy of Image URL:
"*http://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/f51.../08/18/WTSP/WTSP/635755023745251498-irans.jpg.*") ...  However, the flag used is what we sometime called (in the old days) as PROP2 _(a Psychological Propaganda device or object used on stage by actors during a performance)_ material.  You will notice that the half dozen (or so) State Stars on the flag are actually Stars of David.   The image can currently be found at IMAGE FILE, and has been used several time just recently.  This type of flag has been used several times in the last decade and denotes an anti-Israeli/American Diplomatic Relationship. 

However, both are associated with the PsyOp element of the Iran [as in the Revolutionary Guards Force-al Quds Force (IRGF-AQ)], the bottom one more so than the top one.



The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In otherwords you can't provide any source or context explaining what those photos are about.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The US is not appreciated in any respect by the majority in any culture of independent Arab States from the north-eastern part of Africa through to southwest Asia (The Arab League).  America can do no right as far as the people of Arab nations are concerned.  I have to laugh, as there has been no more of a better example than that of the people of Yemen.  Earlier this years:


*Thousands protest against Houthi rule in Yemen after embassies close*
SANAA | BY MOHAMMED GHOBARI  World | Wed Feb 11, 2015
Yemenis in the capital Sanaa and the central city of Taiz held the largest protests yet against a takeover by a Shi'ite Muslim militia group on Wednesday after the United States, Britain and France shut their embassies over security fears.

Hundreds massed in the capital against the Houthi fighters, who manned checkpoints and guarded government buildings they control. The militants, bedecked in tribal robes and automatic rifles, shot in the air and thrust daggers at the crowds opposing their rule.

Tens of thousands of people also carried banners and chanted anti-Houthi slogans in Taiz, which the militants have not taken.

The *Iranian-backed Houthi* movement has called its seizure of power a revolution and says it wants to rid the country of corruption and economic peril -- though Yemen's rich Sunni Muslim Gulf Arab neighbors say it is a coup.
_*SOURCE:*_ Reuters News Service​
But again, look who is backing the Shi'ite Militia (Houthi) and furthering the Shia Insurgency in Yemen.

Iran is attempting to become _(and probably will become) _the major military influence in the region unless the US funnels some serious support to the Saudi Arabian that will offset the Iranian success on the ground.  But then, for the US to intervene, there will likely to be anti-American Protests on that issues; even though that would likely give the US some Arab credibility on the Arab-Israeli issues (and the Palestinians).  None of the major Arab states want either of the inept leadership rivals in Palestine to inadvertently open the door to Iran (IRGC-AQ) or DAESH (ISIS/ISIL).

As long as the US holds a plastic leadership role in the Middle East/Persian Gulf Region, there will always be some Arab/Persian element protesting America.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote (Aug 20, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> The Irish Ram, Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Our friend "Coyote," is quite right to asked for the context in which the photo is being framed and used (your intent).  The top photo is, of course, from the BPR (BizPac Review) Article "Palestinians burn American flag, chant ‘Allahu Akbar’ to welcome Obama" (March 21, 2013 | Michael Dorstewitz); with the Photo Credit to Iranian Press TV (www.presstv.ir) from the archive.  I have no reason to believe that the flag is genuine.
> 
> ...



Thanks for a really good indepth explanation - as always, I appreciate it 

I think folks are always protesting the US but that doesn't make them our enemies.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 20, 2015)

The whole point of the pictures was no context.  The point is,  without context you *can't* *tell* which participants want to kill us more.  There is no difference between what Iran wants and what Hamas wants.  The only difference in those pictures is location. 
The country of Palestine does not exist.  That "country" will not be announcing a declaration of war.  They chant it to us instead.
If "Death to America" isn't a declaration, then why don't we  greet all of our family and friends with the same sentiment?  " Hi Mom, die bitch."

If you are an American, and someone makes you their target, that is war.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 20, 2015)

Coyote,  et al,

Yes, this is very true; and something important to remember.



Coyote said:


> I think folks are always protesting the US but that doesn't make them our enemies.


*(COMMENT)*

Even in the US (domestic protects) - there are demonstrations against US policies on everything from seal hunts, animal rights, abortion, taxation, climate change, off shore drilling, military deployments, use of drones in the US, gun control, and money based lobbyist (and more).  The difference between a peace protest --- and flag burning rallies that denounce America, inciting Jihad, issuing threats against America and her allies, and making calls for its destruction of our in the name of their deity, IS THAT one is rational and peaceful; the other is dangerous --- especially when it takes the form of an actual attack.

In the case of the Arab Palestinians, we do not use the word "enemy."  In fact, relatively speaking, it is not considered politically correct to label any nation as an "enemy" as a matter of policy.  But, remember that organizations like the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) pose a threat that is not fundamentally different from the threat posed by DAESH (ISIS/ISIL) and its branches.

The term "enemy" is a political observation and assignment.  Being killed by HAMAS may, considered by some, not be the same as being killed by the "enemy;" you are still just as dead.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote (Aug 21, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yes, this is very true; and something important to remember.
> 
> ...




I don't see HAMAS as a threat to us in the same way as ISIS.  HAMAS is regional terrorist organization who's primary aim is to gain a Palestinian state.  They are not radical extremists, they have no larger regional ambitions.  To say they pose a threat to us or are similar to ISIS is disengenious.  I've noticed, over the past year, there is a deliberate propoganda attempt to link the two in people's minds that is, at it's core, dishonest.  The threat posed by HAMAS is fundamentaly different than that of ISIS in that it's directed at Israel.  HAMAS poses no threat to us.  ISIS, through it's global ambitions, recruiting efforts, and terrorism does.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote,  et al,
> ...







 Wrong again if you bother to look at the evidence. The facts are hamas are international terrorists who will do anything to destroy Israel and mass murder all the worlds Jews. This is ambodied in their charter which they roll out every 3 months or so and say they will not stop their terrorist attack until Israel is destroyed and the land returned to the mythical Palestinian nation.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Their focus is on Israel, not the world's Jews: Hamas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Humanity (Aug 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



And we have to take your word and your word alone Phoney...?

No supporting links and the ones you post end up proving YOU wrong!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Their focus is on the worlds Jews as their charter says, they will deploy all over the world to attack the Jew and his friends. So America is no longer safe from attack and you need to be looking over your shoulder. Feeding the Jews to the crocodile will not save you when all the Jews have been eaten.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 22, 2015)

The fraud of the "Palestinian" Arab welfare system continues.


Palestinians Detail Their Corruption - and Blame Israel

Palestinians Detail Their Corruption - and Blame Israel



> A Palestinian Arab researcher wrote in a policy brief published Thursday in _Ma'an News Agency_ that Palestinian corruption is deeply ingrained and has been since before the Palestinian Authority (PA) was even formed - but that Israel is to blame for it.
> 
> Tariq Dana, a senior research fellow at Birzeit University, first published the policy brief this week on the site of the NPO Al-Shabaka.
> 
> In it, he noted that recent surveys indicate 81% of Arab residents in Judea, Samaria and Gaza believe the PA institutions are rife with corruption.




The above is stating the obvious.

So, once again, immigrant Arab/Moslems in a nonexistent state, with an invented refugee status (complete with their own huge personal UN welfare program) still manage to continue the fraud of "Palestinians" and get what they want through the homicidal terror of jihad. And of course, they couldn't have done it without the support, tacit and overt, of the terror-enabling UN, useful idiots, and media who grant legitimacy to their inveterate hatred of Israel and their murder of Israelis.

Arafat secured for "Palestinian" Arab "refugees" the world's only exclusive Islamic terrorist welfare system: the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA), which derives the majority of its funding from the West. He got fabulously rich--who knows how much money he stole from the people he claims to represent, and where that money is now? He became the progenitor of modern Arab terror, who showed that if you lied well enough, if you killed spectacularly enough, and if you did it long enough, the world would take notice and reward you for it. He proved that a man could singlehandedly invent a people, with a nonexistent nation and a history for them, and through a protracted campaign of highly publicized violence against civilians, convince the whole world that his invented "refugees" should be showered with welfare dollars.

Unfortunately, Arafat's legacy of islamist terrorism and welfare fraud as a reward for that terrorism continues today.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 22, 2015)

Coyote,  et al,

Yes, sometimes I need to be more specific in my context.

The threat is about how you get there _(Jihad --- Arab Violence --- any means necessary)_; but, not about where you are going _(Moslem Calif, Shari Law)_.

If they both look like ducks, and they both walk like ducks, and you hear them quack like a duck, --- chances are --- they are related a species of duck; and may actually be ducks.



Coyote said:


> Their focus is on Israel, not the world's Jews: Hamas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Coyote said:


> I don't see HAMAS as a threat to us in the same way as ISIS.  HAMAS is regional terrorist organization who's primary aim is to gain a Palestinian state.  They are not radical extremists, they have no larger regional ambitions.  To say they pose a threat to us or are similar to ISIS is disengenious.  I've noticed, over the past year, there is a deliberate propoganda attempt to link the two in people's minds that is, at it's core, dishonest.  The threat posed by HAMAS is fundamentaly different than that of ISIS in that it's directed at Israel.  HAMAS poses no threat to us.  ISIS, through it's global ambitions, recruiting efforts, and terrorism does.


*(COMMENT)*

When I say that "organizations like the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) pose *a threat* that is not fundamentally different from the threat posed by DAESH (ISIS/ISIL) and its branches" I am talking about the nature of the organizational statement their intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other conduct some other hostile action in retribution for opposition.  Not a statement or communication of political goals and objectives.  The year 2013 was the vocal year for HAMAS; 2014 comes Operation Protective Edge, and 2015 is the year of the ICC.  In 2013 HAMAS made more sweeping threat statements concerning their intent, then in the entire decade previous.


•  Khalid Meshal, Head of the Hamas Political Committee _(and oversees Hamas terrorist cells and supervises their operations)_:  Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle.
Published as a Major Position Paper:  In English and Translated 21 March 2013

Note:  This is merely a restatement of the 1988 HAMAS Covenant passage:

There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.​
•  In an article published July 16, 2013 on Felesteen.ps, a website affiliated with Hamas, Hamas Refugee Affairs Department head Dr 'Issam 'Adwan argued that Hamas had the right to attack Israeli embassies and interests as well as senior Israeli officials anywhere in the world. He added that the resistance is also entitled to harm the interests of Israel's allies, headed by the U.S.
First Published:  July 19, 2013,

•  Calls issued in protest against visits by Jews to the Temple Mount; Hamas says it has not abandoned option of suicide bombings.
First Published:  09/26/2013,

•  Hamas issued a threat to Israel on Friday, warning that it will kidnap more Israeli soldiers in order to bring about the release of all Palestinian Authority Arab prisoners.
First Published: 10/18/2013,

•  “Visiting of Obama with Israeli soldiers entering the Al Aqsa Mosque will actually touch the deep and the tender part of the Palestinian, Arabic and Islamic countries all over the world,” Mahmoud al-Zahar, Hamas’s senior leader in the Gaza Strip, stated.
First Published: 03/04/2013,

------------------------------------- THEN JUMP A DECADE -------------------------------------​
•  "Hamas has no plans to attack American targets, the group's new leader said Wednesday, backing off earlier threats against Washington following Israel's assassination of its founder, but Israeli leaders are in the group's crosshairs."
First Published:  February 22, 2004,​
The Political intent for HAMAS is simply put in Article 11 of the Covenant:


The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up. Neither a single Arab country nor all Arab countries, neither any king or president, nor all the kings and presidents, neither any organization nor all of them, be they Palestinian or Arab, possess the right to do that. Palestine is an Islamic Waqf land consecrated for Moslem generations until Judgement Day. This being so, who could claim to have the right to represent Moslem generations till Judgement Day?

When the leaders of the Islamic armies conquered Syria and Iraq, they sent to the *Caliph of the Moslems*.  ...   Any procedure in contradiction to Islamic Sharia, where Palestine is concerned, is null and void.

This is the law governing the land of Palestine in the Islamic Sharia (law) and the same goes for any land the Moslems have conquered by force, because during the times of (Islamic) conquests, the Moslems consecrated these lands to Moslem generations till the Day of Judgement.​
In terms of DAESH (ISIS/ISIL) goals and objectives not all that dissimilar.


"The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIS) faces growing challenges in its attempt to *create a Islamic caliphate* but political failures in Iraq threaten to create another Syria, says US security analyst Anthony Cordesman."  *SOURCE: * BBC News 12 JUN 14​
The road getting there is covered in blood.

I hope this clarifies my previous post.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote (Aug 22, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yes, sometimes I need to be more specific in my context.
> 
> ...




It clarifies it, except for this.  In terms of goals and agenda - there is a *fundamental* difference between ISIS (which chooses a very narrow and selective interpretation of Islam) and Hamas.  Both wish to establish some sort of Islamic state, but Hamas is strictly in one area - Palestine, and region that is currently contested by a Jewish state and a Muslim resident population that opposes it.

The reason people conflate the two is for the purpose of further demonizing Hamas by associating it with the excessive atrocities committed by ISIS.  ISIS is global, HAMAS is regional - Palestinian.  Both are terrorist organizations - and in that way are similar to a number of seperatist terrorist groups in operation today.  ISIS is about conquering and consolidating territory under a very selective interpretation of Islam.

Hamas (2010): The Hamas Agenda: How Has It Changed? | Middle East Policy Council
_During the first intifada, as noted by Jonathan Schanzer, “The adoption of Islamism became an increasingly popular way for Palestinians to express their discontent,”4 and even Arafat attempted to co-opt its discourse in order to halt Hamas’s increasing popularity.5 Nevertheless, this religious stance is not the cause of the organization’s rise. Hamas mobilized a new discourse, far from its Islamic stance and its bellicose position. Khaled Hroub underlines that, in its electoral platform, Hamas stressed social, economic and governance issues and adopted milder language.6 Hamas’s victory was not the result of its religious and warlike agenda. It was rather due to a clever campaign in which it took advantage of the collapse of the Oslo agreement, the failure of the Palestinian Authority (PA) to establish an independent state, and the corruption and bad governance of Fatah (the leading party in the PA).7 


This behavior contrasted strongly with Hamas’s original ideology. *Article Six of its founding charter, published in 1988, defined Hamas to be “a distinct Palestinian Movement which owes its loyalty to Allah, derives from Islam its way of life and strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine.”8 Its slogan was the following: “Allah is its goal, the Prophet its model, the Quran its Constitution, Jihad its path, and death for the cause of Allah its most sublime belief.”9 Moreover, the charter contains several strong anti-Semitic elements and is deemed a call for the destruction of Israel and the establishment of an Islamic state in Palestine.*


Most American scholars and officials refer to Hamas’s 1988 charter as defining its ideology.10 *They do not take into account the changes within Hamas, preferring instead to focus on the fundamentalism of the charter. Yet, Hamas officials have made public declarations that challenge the charter.* Khaled Meshal, as observed by Sherifa Zuhur, affirmed that the charter “should not be regarded as the fundamental ideological frame of reference from which the movement takes its positions.”11 Indeed, over the last decade, Hamas has expanded its involvement in political discourse and has moderated its traditional stance. According to Hroub, 2006 was a turning point: “A ‘new discourse’ had (...) been showing up in Hamas thinking during the campaign and has not simply resulted from their victory in the elections per se.”12 Hroub’s studies of Hamas’s declarations led him to conclude that its arguments tend to be more political and based on “legal jargon and the norms of international law” rather than religious rhetoric.13 During the 2006 campaign and the following months, Hamas issued several statements in which the religious references in its political argumentation were diluted.14 It mentioned neither the establishment of an Islamic state nor the destruction of Israel. *Regarding Israel, the electoral platform seems to agree on the 1967 frontiers, as it only calls for “cooperating with the international community for the purpose of ending the occupation and settlements and achieving a complete withdrawal from the lands occupied [by Israel] in 1967, including Jerusalem, so that the region enjoys calm and stability during this phase.”15 *_​
What is ISIS/ISIL's view on Hamas, the Palestinian Issue and Islam?

_Some jihadists or pro-jihadist Salafists have issued video clips and tweets explaining their lack of assistance to the Palestinians. One tweet stated, *“The Hamas government is apostate, and what it is doing does not constitute jihad, but rather a defense of democracy [which Salafists oppose].*” Another tweet said, “Khaled Meshaal:* Hamas fights for the sake of freedom and independence. The Islamic State: it fights so that all religion can be for God.” Meshaal is head of Hamas' political bureau.*


On July 22, the Egyptian Salafist sheikh Talaat Zahran declared that it is inappropriate to aid the people of Gaza because they do not follow a legitimate leadership, and because they are equivalent to Shiites since they follow them, referring to Hezbollah and Iran, with which the Sunni Hamas movement has been allied. Thus the jihadists' position is not simply a political stance, but stems from Salafist theological principles..._

_ ...Salafist groups active in Gaza have engaged in various rivalries with Hamas there, but they have not succeeded in establishing a foothold of any significance. Some groups have posted video clips acknowledging their support for IS following the group’s recent victories in Iraq and Syria. The main dispute between Hamas and Salafist groups rests on their disparate principles. Hamas is more realistic and pragmatic than the jihadist Salafists. *The former has political priorities in liberating Palestinian land, whereas the latter has religious priorities in the establishment of a totalitarian Islamic caliphate and considers the Israeli issue secondary to this central goal.*_​

The region is drenched in blood


----------



## Coyote (Aug 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Where in the charter does it say this?  Specific quote please.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Roccor gave you the answer above if you care to look


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 22, 2015)

Coyote, et al,

Yes, I understand you.  I think you are mistaken on a couple points.



Coyote said:


> It clarifies it, except for this.  In terms of goals and agenda - there is a *fundamental* difference between ISIS (which chooses a very narrow and selective interpretation of Islam) and Hamas.  Both wish to establish some sort of Islamic state, but Hamas is strictly in one area - Palestine, and region that is currently contested by a Jewish state and a Muslim resident population that opposes it.
> 
> The reason people conflate the two is for the purpose of further demonizing Hamas by associating it with the excessive atrocities committed by ISIS.  ISIS is global, HAMAS is regional - Palestinian.  Both are terrorist organizations - and in that way are similar to a number of seperatist terrorist groups in operation today.  ISIS is about conquering and consolidating territory under a very selective interpretation of Islam.



*(COMMENT)*

First, I do not claim that HAMAS has a direct association with DAESH (ISIS/ISIL).  I claim that the threat is fundamentally the same.  The threat DAESH presents to any country within the Middle East or Gulf State Region is the expansion and establishment of a Caliphate under Shia Law.  This is the exact same threat that Israel faces from HAMAS.

When I said:  "The threat is about how you get there _(Jihad --- Arab Violence --- any means necessary)_; but, not about where you are going _(Muslem Calif, Shari Law)_."  I should have added and how far you going _(HAMAS taking Israel) (DAESH taking Syria, Mesopotamia, Middle East)_.

*(EMPHASIS)*

I also agree that in most cases, there is a definite trend in some quarter that do exactly that _(demonizing Hamas by associating it with the excessive atrocities committed by ISIS)_.   I think this is as much the fault of the processional counterintelligence/counterterrorism professional in the usage and the way terms are used.

Example:  There are two perpetrators:  One with a hand-gun and one with a machine-gun.

The THREAT is that each one can shoot you.
The MAGNITUDE of the THREAT is that one can potentially shoot more people faster than the other.
The INFLUENCE _(area of influence)_ of the THREAT is that one can shoot farther than the other.
*IMPLICATION:*  You are just as dead (the THREAT) if HAMAS destroys Israel (little gun) -- as you would be -- if DAESH (big gun) destroys (the THREAT) Israel.  It does not matter which one kills you (little gun slowly -- big gun faster), the THREAT outcome is still the same _(you are dead)_.​
*(COMMENT)*

YES.  You are absolutely correct.  At the present time, the HAMAS  stated objective is ALL of the former mandated territory.  However, HAMAS also makes it direct tie with conceptually.  Remember:   The objectives of Islam _(docile, moderate, or radical)_ are essential all the same, inspired by the same root.  This passage of the HAMAS Covenant was written 16 years before DAESH becomes active as part of al-Qaeda (2004), and *two decades before DAESH's Declaration of Caliphate*.

*The Covenant*
*of the*
*Islamic Resistance Movement*
*HAMAS*
*18 August 1988*

Strategies and Methods

*Strategies of the Islamic Resistance Movement: Palestine Is Islamic aqf:*​
*Article Eleven:*

The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up. Neither a single Arab country nor all Arab countries, neither any king or president, nor all the kings and presidents, neither any organization nor all of them, be they Palestinian or Arab, possess the right to do that. Palestine is an Islamic Waqf land consecrated for Moslem generations until Judgement Day. This being so, who could claim to have the right to represent Moslem generations till Judgement Day?

This is the law governing the land of Palestine in the Islamic Sharia (law) and the same goes for any land the Moslems have conquered by force, because during the times of (Islamic) conquests, the Moslems consecrated these lands to Moslem generations till the Day of Judgement.

It happened like this: *When the leaders of the Islamic armies conquered Syria and Iraq, they sent to the Caliph of the Moslems*, Umar bin-el-Khatab, asking for his advice concerning the conquered land - whether they should divide it among the soldiers, or leave it for its owners, or what? After consultations and discussions between the Caliph of the Moslems, Omar bin-el-Khatab and companions of the Prophet, Allah bless him and grant him salvation, it was decided that the land should be left with its owners who could benefit by its fruit. As for the real ownership of the land and the land itself, it should be consecrated for Moslem generations till Judgement Day. Those who are on the land, are there only to benefit from its fruit. This Waqf remains as long as earth and heaven remain. *Any procedure in contradiction to Islamic Sharia, where Palestine is concerned, is null and void.*

"Verily, this is a certain truth. Wherefore praise the name of thy Lord, the great Allah." (The Inevitable - verse 95).​
Also, remember that a "waqf" is an inalienable religious endowment in Shia law.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> What you have been lead to believe is bullshit.
> You have got to get over this ridiculous idea that there was a thriving nation of Palestinians living there.   There was not.
> In the late 1800's, *there wasn't a living soul  there*.   By 1948, this is the breakdown of land ownership:
> 71.2 % of the land was owned by Britain.
> ...


You're so full of shit.  Here's the official land ownership in that area in 1948.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > What you have been lead to believe is bullshit.
> ...


Who made that the "official land map"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Read the bottom of it, bitch.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > What you have been lead to believe is bullshit.
> ...







 Read the legend again dildo and see that this is not a true reflection of the reality, it was produced by committee not by factual data. The title arab included Ottoman muslims who were the majority land owners prior to 1948, then Internaqtional law of 1923 kicked in and all that land became Jewish owned.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Read the legend again dildo and see that this is not a true reflection of the reality, it was produced by committee not by factual data. The title arab included Ottoman muslims who were the majority land owners prior to 1948, then Internaqtional law of 1923 kicked in and all that land became Jewish owned.


Nice try, troll.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






Read the top and see it was "sub committee 2 of the ad hoc committee on the Palestine question" so not a legal document and riddled with mistakes. Like were is the Negev on this map


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Read the legend again dildo and see that this is not a true reflection of the reality, it was produced by committee not by factual data. The title arab included Ottoman muslims who were the majority land owners prior to 1948, then Internaqtional law of 1923 kicked in and all that land became Jewish owned.
> ...






 So you now understand why you are wrong and why we call you a NAZI JEW HATER. Will you be running away later today after getting butt whipped again.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I read the bottom of it. 

Read my question again: who made the "official land map"? Since when is the UN a land title company? 

Stupidity is not an excuse you can fall back on forever.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> I read the bottom of it.
> 
> Read my question again: who made the "official land map"? Since when is the UN a land title company?
> 
> Stupidity is not an excuse you can fall back on forever.


It's an official UN document.  If you don't think its true, pony up the evidence that shows its not.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Read the top and see it was "sub committee 2 of the ad hoc committee on the Palestine question" so not a legal document and riddled with mistakes. Like were is the Negev on this map


Show evidence that proves it wrong. 

You just shooting your mouth off, doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I read the bottom of it.
> ...


An official UN document? 

I'm impressed.

As it's an official UN document from the official UN Land Title Company, you can then pony up the evidence that such a thing exists other than in the warped world of the Loinboy sock puppet.

Right?.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> An official UN document?
> 
> I'm impressed.
> 
> ...


You're just spewing bullshit.

Provide the evidence that it isn't.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > An official UN document?
> ...


"Provide the evidence that it isn't"

You made a bogus claim, unsupported, and then suggest that anyone is required to disprove a claim you're too incompetent to make a positive case for? 

You're so silly.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> "Provide the evidence that it isn't"
> 
> You made a bogus claim, unsupported, and then suggest that anyone is required to disprove a claim you're too incompetent to make a positive case for?
> 
> You're so silly.


I made a claim and the map was my evidence.

All you're doing is talking shit.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > "Provide the evidence that it isn't"
> ...


You made a feeble attempt at a claim that you're unable to support. 

No one is required to take that seriously.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Have you got a better "official land map"?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


What is "official" about the "official" map other than its self-entitled "official'ness"?

"It's true because I read it on the Internet" is a poor excuse for being gullible.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 23, 2015)

*Land ownership of Palestine by large Jewish Corporations (in square kilometres) on 31 December 1945:
*
JNF 660.10
PICA 193.70
Palestine Land Development Co. Ltd. 9.70
Hemnuta Ltd 16.50
Africa Palestine Investment Co. Ltd. 9.90
Bayside Land Corporation Ltd. 8.50
Palestine Kupat Am. Bank Ltd. 8.40
Total *906.80*

JNF= Jewish National Fund
PICA= Palestine Israeli Colonization Association

From the 1880s to the 1930s, most Jewish land purchases were made in the coastal plain, the Jezreel Valley, the Jordan Valley and to a lesser extent the Galilee.This was due to a preference for land that was cheap and without tenants.
There were two main reasons why these areas were sparsely populated. The first reason being when the Ottoman power in the rural areas began to diminish in the seventeenth century, many people moved to more centralized areas to secure protection against the lawless Bedouin tribes.
The second reason for the sparsely populated areas of the coastal plains was the soil type. The soil, covered in a layer of sand, made it impossible to grow the staple crop of Palestine, corn.As a result this area remained uncultivated and under populated." The sparse Arab population in the areas where the Jews usually bought their land enabled the Jews to carry out their purchase without engendering a massive displacement and eviction of Arab tenants".

In the 1930s most land was bought from small landowners. Of the land that the Jews bought, "52.6% of the lands were bought from big non-Palestinian landowners, 24.6% from Palestinian-Arab landowners and only 9.4% from the Fellahin.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



So you don't have a better map...

Figures...

Failing to support any of your words is a poor excuse for being an idiot!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


No need to get your Islamo-hurt feelings in a bunch. There are lots of maps to be found on the web. 

You're the one insisting that someone else's posting of an unsourced copy and paste somehow makes that map an "official" map. 

You're "officially" naive and gullible. Look at the map, it says so.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Oh dear, the zionut has comprehension issues...

I made no claim that the map was "official", simply quoted your text...

And, you still cannot provide a map, official or otherwise...


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Of course you made a comment about the map being "official". 

Your specific comment was "Have you got a better official land map".

You still can't provide a reason why anyone should accept the map as "official" anything.

You can believe the map is "official", that's fine. You can also find "official" maps leading to sales agreements for the Brooklyn Bridge. Remember, you read it on the Internet so it must be true.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Simply quoting what you said, do you remember... _"Who made that the "official land map"?"
_
I posted -_ Have you got a better "official land map"?
_
So, let me ask you again, in slightly easier English for you...

Have you got a better map, official or otherwise?

No?

Then you have nothing to say!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I'm only trying to get you to explain why you're worshipping at the altar of a cut and paste map of unknown origin. 

Why is it that you're so enamored with a map labeled "official" when there's no reason to accept the "official" title as having anything "official" about it. 

Your vacant minded acceptance of "I read it on the Internet so it must be true" is gullible and naive. Why would you think others should accept such gullibility?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Another zionut who likes the sound of their own words...


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2015)

*Guys - get back on topic and take the crap to the Flame Zone.*


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I read the bottom of it.
> ...







 Where does it say that then, where is the UN stamp of approval making it official ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Read the top and see it was "sub committee 2 of the ad hoc committee on the Palestine question" so not a legal document and riddled with mistakes. Like were is the Negev on this map
> ...






 I can show you lack of evidence, will that do

 No official UN stamp on the map making it an in-house one, what UN resolution was it appended to ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > "Provide the evidence that it isn't"
> ...






 The map was never evidence and would be thrown out of any court as being hearsay


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...













 Notice the copyright symbol


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> *Land ownership of Palestine by large Jewish Corporations (in square kilometres) on 31 December 1945:
> *
> JNF 660.10
> PICA 193.70
> ...



This is simply not true.

According to the UN...
_During the period of the Mandate, the Zionist Organization worked to secure the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. The indigenous people of Palestine, *whose forefathers had inhabited the land for virtually the two preceding millennia* felt this design to be a violation of their natural and inalienable rights._​And at the time they were discussing the Balfour Declaration...
_One of Weizmann's concerns was over a "safeguard" clause concerning the interests of the Palestinian people. Its wording is remarkable, particularly when the careful drafting of the Declaration's language is recalled. * This clause does not mention the Palestinian or Arab people, whether Christian or Muslim, who compromised over 90 per cent of the population of Palestine, and who owned about 97 per cent of its land.*_​
Here is the UN, in 1919, admitting Arabs owned 90% of the land in Palestine.

Want more?  Okay....

_*Here is a country with 580,000 Arabs and 30,000 or is it 60,000 Jews* (by no means all Zionists)._  - Lord Curzon​You people are ridiculous in the lies you tell.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The map was never evidence and would be thrown out of any court as being hearsay


Maybe your kangaroo court.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Copyright symbol noted...

And?

Does that make it "official"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Notice the copyright symbol


Graphicmaps can make any map you give them to your specifications.  At least with the UN, you know they did some due diligence to see that the map was accurate.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > *Land ownership of Palestine by large Jewish Corporations (in square kilometres) on 31 December 1945:
> ...


Arab squatters have no "natural and inalienable rights" to land they squatted on.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > *Land ownership of Palestine by large Jewish Corporations (in square kilometres) on 31 December 1945:
> ...







 Just islamonazi propaganda as it was written by Palestinians of the DPR. Your link clearly state it is of Palestinian origin


*Sourceivision for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
30 June 1978*


 Now how could the UN admit in 1919 that arabs owned 90% of the land  when 1) it was not even in existence and 2) the report was not a sanction report.

 So you fail again because you don't research your links before blindly posting them as undisputed fact.



 And I cant see where your post proves that the arabs owned 97% of the land when it was owned 100% by non arab muslims in the 1890's


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The map was never evidence and would be thrown out of any court as being hearsay
> ...






 No any American court as it is inadmissible evidence


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 More official that one drawn by committee on the words of another committee


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the copyright symbol
> ...








 Then where is the UN stamp of approval on this map ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > *Land ownership of Palestine by large Jewish Corporations (in square kilometres) on 31 December 1945:
> ...






 Not according to two Ottoman census' and one British census


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Notice the copyright symbol...


----------



## Hollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Notice the map is out of date.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 And it shows that Jerusalem is part of Israel doesn't it so you wont be making the false claims anymore


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And, aside from that you are happy with this map? It's "official" because of the copyright symbol? Right?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 The point was made that the committee map does not have any stamp of approval and I posted a map that was more valid. Do you see the map from the committee that does not appear in any UN resolution as being valid, or as I see it a fake with no grounding in reality.   As this document shows

CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 
"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So you are happy with the validity of my map also, based upon your "copyright symbol" logic...?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The point was made that the committee map does not have any stamp of approval and I posted a map that was more valid. Do you see the map from the committee that does not appear in any UN resolution as being valid, or as I see it a fake with no grounding in reality.   As this document shows
> 
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291
> "...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)
> ...



Hey shithead,

I didn't see no map at your first link.  And at your second, I got this...







BTW, here's the link to my map...

...which you can obviously see, is an official UN website.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 I am happy with this that proves the map wrong

CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 
"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Does it?

Looks to me like it shows Jerusalem being part of Palestine and West Bank... Israel is WHERE on this map exactly?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The point was made that the committee map does not have any stamp of approval and I posted a map that was more valid. Do you see the map from the committee that does not appear in any UN resolution as being valid, or as I see it a fake with no grounding in reality.   As this document shows
> ...






 Being an official UN site does not make it an official UN map, what does it apply to and in what context. How does it differ from preceding UN reports that show it to be wrong. Who was the authority that produced the map and why is there no source in the link to the UN site.  Once again you fail to do your research and rely on just the details that support your anti Jew claims.  Care to comment on this that shows your false map to be wrong and give's the legal population figures


CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 
"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





Look again and you can see the borders of the west bank and Jerusalem is not inside them. Never was and never will be, and it is time for the UN to implement their own international laws and decide the issue legally


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Look again Phoney...

The MAJORITY of Jerusalem is inside the border of the West Bank!

And...

Where is Israel indicated exactly on this map?

I cannot see the mention of the name Israel anywhere!!!

Yet, it must be an "official" map, according to your logic at least, as there is a "copyright symbol" located on the bottom of the map...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Read the fucking map!  It's pretty self explanatory.

Look troll, you and I both know you're just making this up as you go along.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Arab squatters have no "natural and inalienable rights" to land they squatted on.


They have more rights than your Jewish insurgents.


----------



## rylah (Aug 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Arab squatters have no "natural and inalienable rights" to land they squatted on.
> ...



Yes they do, Arabs in Israel are favored in many ways other groups aren't.
Take army service for example- arab minorities are not obliged to serve in the army, although they choose to volunteer. Including muslims, christians and others who actually get to high ranks.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 NOPE try again as the line goes east around the majority of Jerusalem before going west

 See here


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 I did it says nothing other than it was drawn up by a committee that did not have any first hand experience of the land. It is not an official map, and it being published in the UN archives does not make it official.  What am I making up then dildo the report of 3 ottoman head counts and the UN official figures as detailed above. The lack of an official seal of approval on you map that does not have a UN source.   So what is made up apart from your propaganda ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Arab squatters have no "natural and inalienable rights" to land they squatted on.
> ...






 Not according to international law and the UN charter, which both give the land to the Jews


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Whats THIS map?

We were talking about the map that I posted you fool...

And this map doesn't even have a reference to any UN Committee, © or any link proving source...

What a schmuck!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

For those who re write history here is a map of the areas of control in the west bank. This shows who has rights over what land by International treaty ( international law )







 As you can see Israel has control over all the white areas


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I think you'll find that Israel owns the copyright symbol.

You Islamics own the short end of the stick. You should consider a real religion for your next conversion.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2015)

*LIFESTYLES OF THE RICH AND INFAMOUS*
*How the unelected tyrants of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas amass fortunes from foreign aid money.*

*Lifestyles of the Rich and Infamous*

*In 2003, a year before his death, Forbes Magazine placed Yasser Arafat on their list of the world’s wealthiest kings and despots with a net worth of 300 million dollars. This number was on the low end of the estimates that had been made of the fortune of the leader of the Palestine Liberation Organization. Israeli intelligence had estimated Arafat’s net worth at 1.3 billion dollars and an audit conducted by American accountants, authorized by the Palestinian Authority, turned up 1 billion dollars in investments. While an exact number may never be arrived at, Time Magazine’s report that Arafat’s wife had received a 200,000-dollar-a-month allowance, gave one small glimpse into the lifestyles of the rich and infamous of the Palestinian Authority.*


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I did it says nothing other than it was drawn up by a committee that did not have any first hand experience of the land.


How the fuck would you know?




Phoenall said:


> It is not an official map, and it being published in the UN archives does not make it official.  What am I making up then dildo the report of 3 ottoman head counts and the UN official figures as detailed above.


Ottoman head counts and UN figures as detailed above, do not make it official.



Phoenall said:


> The lack of an official seal of approval on you map that does not have a UN source.


You don't consider a UN committee, a UN source?  Because you just got done stating it was made by a "UN committee", now you're saying that "UN committee", is not a UN source?

You just get dumb and dumber, don't you?



Phoenall said:


> So what is made up apart from your propaganda ?


You.  You're made up. Nobody can make statements as dumb as yours, unless they're being paid to do so.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2015)

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Then why can't they be re-united with their families?  Jews of the world can come to Israel to live with no problems, but an Israeli-Arab can't bring his wife to live with him from the West Bank.

Why can't they drive on "Jew-only" roads?  Why can't they live in "Jew-only" communities?  Why can't they commemorate Nakba, without getting fined?


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 25, 2015)

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

I think you made a mistake --- (I'm not sure); but, I don't think there is any such thing as a "JEWS-ONLY" Road in either Israel or the West Bank.  At least not in the same sense as Arab have "Muslim Only Roads" in Mecca, or in the same sense as the western world has "MUSLIM AUTONOMOUS ZONES," "NO-GO ZONES," _[(sensitive urban zones) (Zones Urbaines Sensibles)] _and the trend towards "Muslim micro-states."  Israel is not an "apartheid." 



Billo_Really said:


> Then why can't they be re-united with their families?  Jews of the world can come to Israel to live with no problems, but an Israeli-Arab can't bring his wife to live with him from the West Bank.
> 
> Why can't they drive on "Jew-only" roads?  Why can't they live in "Jew-only" communities?  Why can't they commemorate Nakba, without getting fined?


*(COMMENT)*

I am surprised that people still repeat this.



			
				[URL='https://www.commentarymagazine.com/author/michael-totten/']Michael J. Totten[/URL] said:
			
		

> *The Myth of Jewish-Only Roads*
> 
> The roads she’s referring to in the West Bank are Israeli, and they’re not just for Jews. Israeli Arabs can drive on them, and so can non-Jewish foreigners, including Arab and Muslim foreigners. Palestinians were once able to drive on them but have not been allowed to do so since the second intifada, when suicide bombers used them to penetrate Tel Aviv and Jerusalem in order to massacre people.
> *SOURCE:* Commentary Magazine
> ...



Remember that some Palestinians pose a continuing threat to Israeli citizens.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> For those who re write history here is a map of the areas of control in the west bank. This shows who has rights over what land by International treaty ( international law )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Says who? You?

Not an "official" map....  

There is no ©


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



What like a religion that "owns" ©


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> I think you made a mistake --- (I'm not sure); but, I don't think there is any such thing as a "JEWS-ONLY" Road in either Israel or the West Bank.  At least not in the same sense as Arab have "Muslim Only Roads" in Mecca, or in the same sense as the western world has "MUSLIM AUTONOMOUS ZONES," "NO-GO ZONES," _[(sensitive urban zones) (Zones Urbaines Sensibles)] _and the trend towards "Muslim micro-states."  Israel is not an "apartheid."
> 
> ...


Wrong, Israeli's pose a threat to Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> ...


Actually, it's your Islamic terrorist heroes who are a danger to themselves and others.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2015)

"Palestinian" Arab welfare fraud is big business. 

It's truly a shame that this fraud has continued. These Islamo-corruptocrats have managed fabulous wealth while directly further Pali-Arab terrorism. 


*LIFESTYLES OF THE RICH AND INFAMOUS*


Lifestyles of the Rich and Infamous

Hamas, supposedly elected as a response to Palestinian Authority corruption, is no different than its Fatah counterparts. A Palestinian Authority Minister accused it of stealing 800 million dollars and creating an electricity crisis by charging Gazan Arabs for electricity, but not paying the suppliers, while pocketing the money.  Such crises manufactured by malfeasance and corruption are blamed on Israel, with extensive media coverage of Muslims in Gaza sitting in the dark. This leads to more humanitarian assistance, which leads to more corruption, and the cycle goes on.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I did it says nothing other than it was drawn up by a committee that did not have any first hand experience of the land.
> ...







 I read the legend on the map that says this is the case, or did you miss that in your haste to post even more NAZI JEW HATRED

They are more official than you map from nowhere that you dredged out of the UN archives

No as it was not an official UN committee and without the source and stamp it is not an official UN document as used in the UN for resolutions.

 No that would be you who makes up stories all the tine because you are consumed by NAZI JEW HATRED.


 Now what resolution is this map allegedly from and in what context is it used ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 Ever heard of LAWS that are passed by governments. Why cant Jews and Christians return to Medina and Mecca, why cant Jews and Christians rebuild their places of worship higher than the muslims houses. Why cant Jews and Christians worship openly in Islamic nations.  The Jew only roads are in the west bank and are military roads that only military vehicles can use. Could you drive your car around fort hood ? They can if they can get a Jew to sell them a house, it is no different than BDS. Because it is the LAW based on riots at this time in previous years.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > For those who re write history here is a map of the areas of control in the west bank. This shows who has rights over what land by International treaty ( international law )
> ...






 Try again dumbo, why not look at where the map is from


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> ...







 No as the reason behind the first sign is that vehicles registered in Palestine don't pay towards the upkeep of Jewish roads. That is why Palestinian registered vehicles have green plates, Jewish registered vehicle red plates. Two separate and different countries you see, just like America and Mexico. It is not apartheid as that practised in Saudi, Egypt, Jordan and many other Islamic nations


----------



## Humanity (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh look, it's from... YOU....

Must be right then eh


----------



## Hollie (Aug 27, 2015)

It seems the Palis have competition in the realm of islamist charity fraud.

The social convention of charity is one which is abused to new levels of absurdity when islamics are involved. In America, arguably the most generous nation on the planet, it is not uncommon to learn of unscrupulous people looking to benefit from the charitable nature of others. And in the aftermath of 9/11, we've seen a slew of Islamic charities shut down over their connections to islamist terrorist syndicates.

Over and over we see the closure of these Islamic "charity" organizations and the indictment of their officials, many operating on American soil, under American tax exemption laws, raking in American dollars—to plot against Americans and friends of America. Is this because of "_islamophobia"_—a Zionist/neocon Crusade? No, Mulder, it's just Islam.


EXCLUSIVE: Islamic refugee charities in 'significant cash irregularities' probes

Islamic refugee charities in 'significant cash irregularities' probes



> TWO ISLAMIC charities that raised at least £1m between them for "refugees in war torn Syria and Palestine" and "victims of natural disasters in Pakistan" are facing probes into "significant financial irregularities"


----------



## Challenger (Aug 28, 2015)

Hollie said:


> It seems the Palis have competition in the realm of islamist charity fraud.
> 
> The social convention of charity is one which is abused to new levels of absurdity when islamics are involved. In America, arguably the most generous nation on the planet, it is not uncommon to learn of unscrupulous people looking to benefit from the charitable nature of others. And in the aftermath of 9/11, we've seen a slew of Islamic charities shut down over their connections to islamist terrorist syndicates.
> 
> ...



How interesting, an Express reporter who nomally writes about science, nature and the paranormal suddenly writes about financial irregularities in Muslim charitable organisations, before going on to tell us that the world is going to end in 4 weeks as we will be struck by 6, count them, 6 HUGE asteroids.

SIX huge asteroids ARE coming our way as doommongers insist world will end in FOUR weeks

Best get my holidays in quick then...still, that's one way of solving the Israel-Palestine conflict.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the Palis have competition in the realm of islamist charity fraud.
> ...


How typical that you spam the thread with something completely pointless. 

I'm guessing that thievery being a staple of "the way of the 'profit' muhammud (swish), you Islamics have no real issue with Islamist charities being fronts for fraud.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the Palis have competition in the realm of islamist charity fraud.
> ...







 Ever thought that he is paid to write the reports, and he cant refuse to do as his boss tells him. Like a copper cant refuse to arrest someone just because


----------



## Challenger (Aug 28, 2015)

Just because you missed the point, doesn't make my post pointless. So a few Islamic charities may, or may not, be bad at accounting. OK, it's good that these are highlighted, but lets put that into perspective,

"Thankfully, most registered charities behave properly.

Nevertheless, there have been problems with some registered charities.

We've divided the problems into the following four categories, in increasing order of seriousness :


*Inefficiency :*
This can be due to inexperience, poor management/administration, or receiving poor advice.  For example with fundraising there are sometimes concerns over the pence-in-the-pound raised - in other words the ratio of (a) the net proceeds going to the good cause, versus (b) the gross income.  In these cases, they may not be breaking any 'rules', and there may not be any dishonesty involved.  However, action is still needed to deal with the problem.
*Breaking the rules unintentionally :*
The rules concerning charity law and finance are complex.  It's easy to fall foul of the rules unintentionally.  This is a particular problem for small, fledgling charities.  For example, we've encountered a number of small but well-intentioned charities which carry out clothing collections and haven't realised they needed a licence.  Strictly speaking they're committing a criminal offence under the 1939 Act.  However, in these cases what's needed is help and advice for them on licensing (rather than prosecution).  We've helped several charities in this way.
*Breaking the rules intentionally, but 'honestly' :*
Example:  Some honest charities which do clothing collections without a licence have admitted that they know they ought to have a licence.  But they say they find the licensing system too bureaucratic.  Unfortunately their well-intentioned but maverick approach undermines the licensing system and makes it more difficult to stop bogus collectors.
*Dishonesty :*
In this final (worst) category are cases of people in charities who knowingly taking money they're not entitled to - in other words fraud, theft and the like.  Clearly these are criminal acts and are inexcusable."
Charities and honesty (eg bogus charities, enforcement, charity fraud)

Also the problem is not confined to Islamic charities as you try to suggest:

America's 50 worst charities rake in nearly $1 billion for corporate fundraisers

Top 10 Charity Scams - Toptenz.net


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Just because you missed the point, doesn't make my post pointless. So a few Islamic charities may, or may not, be bad at accounting. OK, it's good that these are highlighted, but lets put that into perspective,
> 
> "Thankfully, most registered charities behave properly.
> 
> ...


It seems that excuses for Islamo-thievery via Islamo-charity fraud is a subject that Islamics find unable to deal with as it an affront to their tender Islamo-sensibilities.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Just because you missed the point, doesn't make my post pointless. So a few Islamic charities may, or may not, be bad at accounting. OK, it's good that these are highlighted, but lets put that into perspective,
> 
> "Thankfully, most registered charities behave properly.
> 
> ...






 They are not bad at accounting they are just fraudsters, which is why so many are under investigation in the UK


----------



## Challenger (Aug 28, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you missed the point, doesn't make my post pointless. So a few Islamic charities may, or may not, be bad at accounting. OK, it's good that these are highlighted, but lets put that into perspective,
> ...





Hollie said:


> It's a tactic, juvenile name-calling....



No excuses, just stating fact; nobody is perfect.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


The fact of your cowardice and inability to address my comments?

You're left to juvenile name-calling. The last gasp of the failed islamo.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Stop altering posts so you wont get warnings


----------



## rylah (Aug 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



There’s no country that doesn’t discriminate one group of its citizens over another.
For example some rights for privacy of individuals are being discriminated for the security of the group and so on.

The immigration policy of the US discriminates between different groups, sometimes on an ethnic ground- preferring to give approves to immigrants from dictatorship countries and Soviet political asylum seekers. But the main discrimination is on a financial ground. It’s easier for a doctor or an investor with a proven bank account to get a green card than an unemployed person from Mexico or Haiti.
The Canadian immigration policy is based on professional and financial skills, therefore it discriminates on a financial ground as well; in addition to some laws in the Quebec area where the discrimination is in favor of French speaking population.

In many countries among them- Switzerland, Germany Greece and Armenia, there’re laws for automatic immigrations for the descendants of their ethnic diaspora. And the descendants of a British citizen (real Brit, not a Chinese who’s got a British passport) are rightful to return to their “homeland”.


Now for Israel specifically, not every Jew will be allowed a citizenship- it depends on the background.
There’s no discrimination against Israeli citizens but citizens of other countries and those who threaten the security of Israel and its citizens. If a Jew wants to bring a wife from abroad they’ll go through a thorough background check.


For the roads, I’ve never seen them but the way you show it this is not a discrimination of Israeli citizens, it’s merely a separation on security and administration ground between citizens of one country and citizens of another authority, in this case a hostile one.
In any case there’re no “Jews-only” roads but Palestinian/Israeli roads. One thing close to what you said does exist- separate secured pathways for Muslims and Jews on the way to the patriarch graves, it serves to secure the right to worship. Those are no roads, Arabs can move on any Israeli road they need unlike in Saudi Arabia. Mind you-Jews are still discriminated against on the Temple Mount.


And Israeli- Arabs can live in any city, or area they wish, they did and they still choose to do so.
On the other hand Jews can’t live in the Arab triangles in Israel, due to crime and their open hostility.


For commemorating Nakba, it’s like asking why in Russia it’s not allowed to commemorate the death of those Nazi Ukrainians (USSR citizens) in their battle against the Russian red army. Or in US the death of those 911 terrorists.



*But for You I guess You’ll fight until balestinians will get the right to become rabbi’s.

*


----------



## Challenger (Aug 28, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Juvenile name calling is your forte, Hollie, not mine, and you've yet to make any comments worthy to be addressed.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Corruption and mismanagement. 

That seems to define Pali Arab mentality.

EU accuses Palestinians of wasting €2 billion in aid


The Palestinian Authority squandered nearly €2 billion ($2.7 billion) in European aid through corruption and mismanagement, a British newspaper claimed Sunday, leaking the contents of a not-yet-published European document.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 28, 2015)

I find it quite funny that there are many posts relating to the "investigation" of TWO charities that have managed to not actually provide very much cash FOR the charity, due to 'overheads and expenses'....

Hardly a damning statement as, provided that the 'investigations' can find correct accounting procedures in place there is hardly a global fraud taking place... Unless of course you are a zionut looking to pass judgement on a 'Muslim' charity...

With a little thought you would find that a large number of charities actually 'collect' millions of $$ yet fail to pass every cent on because of 'overheads and expenses'...

Fact of life... NO charity can operate with zero expenses!

The fact that zionuts try and use this as some kind of 'attack' against 'Muslim' charities is proof of the desperation of those zionuts who are losing a grip on reality and trying to find ANY excuse to try and score points... Desperate or what!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Funding Islamic terrorism through islamo-charities.

This is not unusual as in the US, authorities dismantled the Holy Land Foundation as a wellspring of hate and intolerance that had islamo- terrorist connections.

Islamic charity under spotlight after being accused of promoting extremism

The chief executive of an Islamic charity has stepped down and an investigation launched after the organisation was accused of supporting extremism.

Global Aid Trust, which claims to raise money to educate the underprivileged and alleviate poverty around the world, was launched in 2004 and has an annual income of more than half a million pounds a year.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I find it quite funny that there are many posts relating to the "investigation" of TWO charities that have managed to not actually provide very much cash FOR the charity, due to 'overheads and expenses'....
> 
> Hardly a damning statement as, provided that the 'investigations' can find correct accounting procedures in place there is hardly a global fraud taking place... Unless of course you are a zionut looking to pass judgement on a 'Muslim' charity...
> 
> ...







 Right up until you resorted to islamomoronic racist terms you were being sensible and coherent, then it just became one of your rants against Israel and the Jews


----------



## Humanity (Aug 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I find it quite funny that there are many posts relating to the "investigation" of TWO charities that have managed to not actually provide very much cash FOR the charity, due to 'overheads and expenses'....
> ...



Can't be racist against a political organisation idiot!

One day, maybe, you will remember that!

How can I have ranted against Jews? Didn't even mention the word!

It's those voices again Phoney... Did you stop your meds again?

Double up the dose, you might start being coherent and sensible!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 28, 2015)

rylah said:


> And Israeli- Arabs can live in any city, or area they wish, they did and they still choose to do so.


They can't live in Katzir.


_Katzir is one of 695 so-called “cooperative associations,” communities mostly established since Israel’s creation in 1948, *whose chief purpose is to bar non-Jews from residency.*

In October, the Israeli parliament moved to enshrine in law the right of these associations, comprising nearly 70 percent of all communities in Israel, *to accept only Jews.*

The Constitution, Law and Justice Committee approved a private members’ *bill that will uphold the right of the communities’ admissions committees to continue excluding Palestinian Arab citizens*, who make up one-fifth of the population. The bill is expected to pass its final reading in the coming weeks.
_​Get real, dude.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 29, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Oh but you can when you use the term as a racist remark for all members of a race.

 One maybe you will remember that the other Nazi's did the same thing

 Don't need to as it was implied in your use of the term Zionist

 Comment against the rules and could result in you being censured again.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > And Israeli- Arabs can live in any city, or area they wish, they did and they still choose to do so.
> ...







 Not a state thing is it, just a housing association thing. A bit like the one sweeping through the US at the moment banning radio hams from 75% of housing associations and 90% of care homes/vets housing. There is no law that says you have to sell/lease your home to anyone you don't want to, and you don't have to give a reason for your refusal


----------



## Challenger (Aug 31, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Hasbara. In fact the two year old report only suspects that funds may have been misplaced and doesn't make any accusations but complains about "the lack of measures to mitigate high level risks such as corruption or of funds not being used for their intended purpose". Most of the report deals with similar issues within the EU and external spending. 2013 Annual Report: EU must focus on getting better results from its spending | EUROPEAN COURT OF AUDITORS


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > And Israeli- Arabs can live in any city, or area they wish, they did and they still choose to do so.
> ...



Yes I agree- let's get real

So You showed in Your link from a site which name translates from Arabic literally as "electronic shaking/uprising" -

1.The Israeli court supported  Arabic citizens in their struggle against a cooperative of other Israeli citizens. What's the problem?

2.The site claims : _'cooperative associations,” communities mostly established since Israel’s creation in 1948, whose chief purpose is to bar non-Jews from residency."
_
That's simply a lie, not surprisingly coming from such a source.
A cooperative society is an organization of citizens gathered around a mutual idea who want to live with like minded people on a land they  lease/rent together. Those organizations have entry commissions and are allowed to decide who to cooperate with,like in any organization.
There's no law saying an Arab can't buy an apartment anywhere in Israel. The can drive anywhere, have social security, medical services like every citizen and can study anywhere.

So no apartheid like in Saudi Arabia or Iran.

But You'll calm only when the balestinians have he right to become rabbis.
_
_


----------



## Hollie (Aug 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Funny stuff. 

Abbas fleeces the "Palestinian" welfare fraud of 13 million dollars for his palace and people like you ignore the corruption.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 31, 2015)

*Yep. I'm hoping this is the start of some serious consideration for ending the welfare fraud that is the "Palestinian" Arab cabal of thieves.

Huge Verdict Is the Price the Palestinian Authority Pays for Not Controlling the P.L.O.*

*
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/02/24/terror-and-the-palestinian-authority/huge-verdict-is-the-price-the-palestinian-authority-pays-for-not-controlling-the-plo

The verdict on Monday revealed what we long knew: The Palestinian Authority’s bureaucracy is terribly vulnerable to the corruption and violent whims of the Fatah faction and the Palestine Liberation Organization. 

It was Yasir Arafat, along with his cronies within the P.L.O. and Fatah, who made the fateful decision to redirect Palestinian Authority money — including international donor funds — to finance irregular warfare against Israel during the second intifada, of 2000-2005.

*


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

rylah said:


> Yes I agree- let's get real
> 
> So You showed in Your link from a site which name translates from Arabic literally as "electronic shaking/uprising" -
> 
> ...


There's a bill in the Knesset, that could make them legal.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I agree- let's get real
> ...



So what, the govt. approves citizens to lease a land to whom they choose to. Nothing to suggest apartheid.

On the contrary, You showed us that the Israeli court supported the Arab citizens in their struggle and that the 'Jews only road' was a myth.
Thank you.

Now what would you say about the arab apartheid against palestinians?



_'The plight of the Palestinian refugees in Lebanon and other Arab countries has received little attention from the mainstream media in the West. *Lebanon's apartheid laws deny Palestinians access to the majority of white collar positions in areas* such as *banking, medicine, management, law and education*. Though born and raised in the country, *they are denied political, economic and social rights."*_
Arab Apartheid Against Palestinians


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I agree- let's get real
> ...






 They already are as there is no law says that you must sell/rent your home to someone who does not meet with your criteria. And you don't have to tell them the criteria they failed on. You can say they did not look friendly enough to get on with the neighbours, or did not accept they would be expected to partake in community parties.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 1, 2015)

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Some of those laws in Lebanon on bases on self protection.  It is a tiny country at time of some three million with around a million palestinians with arms sitting in their living room.  Lebanon had no control inside the refugee camps.  They could not disarm them or prevent their terrorism, kidnapping, hijacking, training or attacks.

There were not a surplus of jobs and most of the people did not trust them to hire them.

In the 70s they tried to carry out a coup in Jordan and more ended up in Lebanon.

They have tried to assassinate Assad in syria.  They had been carrying on a war from the southern border with Israel.  Lebanon had been dragged into three wars with Israel, mostly because of the palestinians.

They were the cause of a long and very blood civil war.

So what reason did the Lebanese have to open up their country and economy on a group of people being care for by the UN while not cooperating with the Lebanese government, but acting against it?

Palestinians carried out massacre in much the same as ISIS in Syria and Iraq is today.  Should those country open up and welcome all the foreigner fighters to take jobs, food, power, fuel, supplies, medicine all the while abusing the native people?

It was not just Lebanon, but Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Iraq, the gulf states that did not allow them the best of jobs, homes and everything else while the natives suffered because of them.

One of worse bank robberies in the world was carried out by the palestinians against the Lebanese banks.  The economy, based in large part on tourism could not support the palestinians.

Apartheid?  They were foreigners that were expected to stay a short time and then go back home where they had come from.  It was not an open invitation to milk the countries dry.  Do you let a house guest kick you out of your house while still making payment on the mortgage and all utilities?  Even taking your job and leave you to take a job elsewhere in the world so you can afford to support your family back home living is a small flat?

Should the president give illegals have the run of the white house, take jobs, take services, not pay taxes, send extra money back to mexico and destabilizing the ecomony?  Maybe he could live in public housing and american can find jobs in south america just to make ends meet and keep their family in the US alive is some make shift trailer park?  Maybe they can wage war on Canada in the process and then perhaps launch a few missiles at russia, just because they found the switch.

Sorry they are refugees but they can't use that as a excuse to take everything from the host country and shove the locals out the door.

Many were offered citizenship so they could get higher paying jobs, but after the abuse, it was withdrawn. Do you let an army that is stronger than the one you have park in the middle of your capital and train other armies in the major parks so they can wage global wars?

What is reasonable?  What is fair?  How far do you bend or compromise before you shatter?

There are millions of Lebanese, more than are in Lebanon now, that have become refugees and sought to find new homes and lives in other countries because they got shoved out or left to avoid war just like so many syrians have n the last few years.  Till recently, Lebanese could not even vote in elections without returning to Lebanon and to their family town.  Towns and areas that now were occupied by palestinians, often well armed palestinians.  They are even waging war against each other within camps, from camp to camp, and every which way.

During the war, the generals in Lebanon shut the military down rather than have them attack their own, unlike syria.  They did not want to have to wage war on their brothers, family and neighbors.  They did not realize at the time the equipment would rust where it sat decades later.

The airlines leased out their commercial planes and crew to other airlines around the world, often making them leave their family behind to fend for themselves endangered by the war.

So you really want to compare Lebanon to South African apartheid?  Or any other country in the region that took in the palestinians expecting it to be just a short time?


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



No, just putting your hollow Hasbara into perspective, Hollie.

MPs' expenses: A scandal that will not die
MPs' expenses
Israel among most corrupt developed states, study finds
Corruption Is Institutionalized, Say Activists, as Israeli ex-Prime Minister Is Jailed | VICE News
Corruption, bribery rampant in government contracting, key witness in case says


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I wonder where this money is gonna end up?

_*"The UN said the suspension would remain in effect until the aid is returned and the agency receives credible assurances from the Hamas government that such thefts will end. There was no immediate reaction from Hamas."*_

UN halts aid into Gaza after 'Hamas steals' thousands of tonnes of aid

Fatah Accuses Hamas of Stealing Millions in Gaza Aid


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


No, just using Islamist taqiyya because you're unwilling to accept accountability for the continuing fraud of "Palestinian" welfare thievery.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That's two words you need to look up the definition of, "plagiarism" and "taqiyya". (Hint, they're not normally found in the same dictionary, happy to help )


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



News of food thefts from 2009, and a Fatah "accusation" from the Zionist Algeminer magazine...really?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Easy it is Arabic for deceit,   as in kithman and taqiyya  or Lies and deciet


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Better than your expenses scandals from when Labour were in power last century


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2015)

A first-aid volunteer, E., said that Hamas militants had confiscated 150 truckloads of humanitarian supplies the day before. He said the supplies were donated by charities in the West Bank and that their delivery was facilitated by the IDF. He commented: "This theft angers all of us [Gazans]. The Israeli army allows supplies to come in, and *Hamas steals* them. It seems even the Israelis care for us more than Hamas."

Another aid worker, A., *confirmed that Hamas steals the humanitarian supplies* given to Gaza. "They [Hamas] take most of it, *sell it to us*, and just give us the stuff they do not want."

A Gazan mosque's imam said that the most precious aid item Hamas stole was water. "Gazans are thirsty and Hamas is stealing the water bottles provided to us for free and selling them at 20 Israeli shekels [approximately $5] for the big bottle and 10 Israeli shekels for the small one."

Gazans Speak Out: Hamas War Crimes


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I've used both terms in response to your comments because both apply.

You can thank me for helping.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2015)

The "Palentinian" arab welfare fraud is big business.

*PALESTINIAN TERRORISM: FUNDED BY THE EU?*

*Palestinian Terrorism: Funded by the EU?

*
The _Sunday Times_ reported that billions of euros in European aid to the Palestinians may have been misspent, squandered or lost to corruption, according to a damning report by the European Court of Auditors, the Luxembourg-based watchdog. EU investigators who visited sites in Jerusalem, Gaza and the West Bank noted “significant shortcomings” in the management of funds sent to Gaza and the West Bank. Gaza is controlled by Hamas, which is classified as a terrorist organization by the EU. The auditors, according to the _Sunday Times_, complained about lack of measures to mitigate “high level” risks, such as “corruption, or of funds not being used for their intended purposes.”


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The "Palentinian" arab welfare fraud is big business.
> 
> *PALESTINIAN TERRORISM: FUNDED BY THE EU?*
> 
> ...


See post #202, can't be bothered to repeat myself.


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



The UN report was about Hamas stealing the 2nd TIME,
What makes You sure it's not the usual?

Palestinian Authority: Still Stealing "Hundreds of Millions," Hamas Taking Over


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...







 To accept that he would have to accept that he is supporting terrorism, violence and Nazism which he cant do


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2015)

And the tunnels built from the stolen money 
are for food delivery right?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The "Palentinian" arab welfare fraud is big business.
> ...



You've become afflicted with Palestinian Mentality. 

Repeatedly making the wrong decision, making the same mistakes and repeatedly assuming an entitlement to illegality and immorality are common symptoms.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That's more like Zionist mentality. Peace and recognition were there for the taking in 1948-49 and Ben_Gurion wasn't interested. The Zionists have not been interested ever since, because while the conflict continues they can steal more land and collect their billions of $ "welfare cheques" from their Uncle Schmuel.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

rylah said:


> And the tunnels built from the stolen money
> are for food delivery right?



Interesting and amusing bit of film. Couldn't help but notice the mortar shell the "Hamas fighter" was cradling was marked 120mm M48...very kind of the Zionist regime to arm Hamas with Israeli ammunition so they can kill IDF troops, as those M48 shells are largely manufactured by Elbit Systems...

Still no credible evidence of any stolen money.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 The only peace on the table in 1948/1949 was for the Jews to become subservient 4th class citizens of an Islamic state. would you accept a life of slavery and oppression ?


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > And the tunnels built from the stolen money
> ...



UN is not a credible source? And they report that it's the 2nd time!
The organization which is responsible for the transporting and distributing its aid in Gaza?


_The main United Nations relief agency responsible for feeding 900,000 Palestinian refugees in Gaza today suspended all imports of desperately needed aid after Hamas confiscated hundreds of tons of food, the second such seizure in three days.


UNRWA condemns in the strongest terms the confiscation of its aid supplies and has demanded that it is returned immediately




"Ten truckloads of rice and flour were confiscated from the Palestinian side of the Kerem Shalom crossing and they were taken away by trucks contracted by the Palestinian ministry of social welfare, social affairs. Our position is very clear, *until we get all of this aid back and until we receive credible assurances from the Hamas government the suspension of our imports of aid into Gaza will continue*."

_


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


You should learn your history. In 1948-49, the Jews were consolidating their victory in the aftermath of an Arab-Moslem war of hoped-for Jew genocide. As we know, it didn't work out as planned for the Islamics. 

Your "stealing more land" Islamo-meme is another demonstrated Islamo-fraud as Israel has a history of returning land in exchange for peace.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That's your nightmare, people learning the real history behind what happened in 1947-1949, not the Zionist re-write. Who was it who said, "the winners write the history books"? Fortunately, that's no longer true, the Zionist fable is no longer agreed upon. The massive Zionist hasbara fail in the 1980's allowed scholars access to the Zionist and IDF archives and pop went that balloon.

As for Zionist israel's "history" of exchanging land for peace, only when forced to. Anwar Sadat, for example, made overtures to the Zionists offering peace and recognition of borders in exchange for the Sinai in 1971. The Zionists rejected  the offer, and only gave in after the 1973 war after their hubris bubble was burst.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



You're confusing two issues. The UNWRA made accusations about diverting food/aid; I was referring to the accusations of stealing money.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


That was comical re-write of history. I suppose your tender Islamo-sensibilities are placated by claiming the Arab-Moslem attempt at their Jew genocide wasn't a humiliating disaster. 

Your Islamo-taqiyya regarding Israel's stated policy and historical record of exchanging land for peace is a mess. Interesting, don't you think, that Anwar Sadat was murdered by the Muslim brotherhood for his peace settlement with Isreal. You Islamics were just as intransigent then as now.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


"Palestinian" Arabs make no distinctions in their welfare fraud.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I've said it before and I may as well say it again, as you Hasbara trolls love paint anyone who disagrees with your warped views as an "Islamist", I'm a Humanist (look it up). And yes, Sadat was assassinated for what was widely seen in the Arab world as a betrayal of the Palestinian cause, just like Yitzhak Rabin was assassinated by a Zionist fanatic for giving up on the idea of Greater Israel. You Zionists were just as intransigent then as you are now.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Neither do Zionist Israelis.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


A rather silly attempt at a failed comparison, Habib. Israel has a viable economy and is a technology leader. 

Other than offering the world the teenage suicide bomber, Pali Arabs are on the forefront of nothing more than existing at the hand of a welfare system that perpetuates the fraud and incompetence of Pal'istan.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

It seems the world just stands by and watches as a welfare agency dedicated to the maintenance of Islamic terrorism continues to this fraud.



*EU Investigators: Corruption Behind “Significant Shortcomings” in Allocating Billions In Palestinian Aid*

*EU Investigators: Corruption Behind “Significant Shortcomings” in Allocating Billions In Palestinian Aid*

Endemic Palestinian Authority (PA) corruption long ago reached the point where top PA figures were suing each other over the issue. Literally dozens of top officials were investigated last April for corruption, nepotism, and mismanagement.

European auditors have gotten around to putting a price tag on the misuse, misallocation, and sometimes disappearance of funds. Eye-popping:

Roughly €2.3 Billion ($3.1 Billion) made its way from Europe to the Palestinian territories between 2008 and 2012, but much of it is unaccounted for, the report said. According to The Sunday Times, which got an early glimpse of the report, “EU investigators who visited sites in Jerusalem, Gaza and the West Bank noted ‘significant shortcomings’ in the management of funds sent to Gaza and the West Bank.

“The auditors complained about the lack of measures to ‘mitigate’ high-level’ risks, such as ‘corruption or of funds not being used for their intended purpose,’” The Times said.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> Israel has a viable economy and is a technology leader.



Zionist Israel has had $billions pumped into it by Uncle Schmuel over the decades and isn't occupied by a brutal and oppressive fascist regime determined to suppress any viable economic acivity and eradicate it's people, either culturally or physically. Actually, America invented "suicide bombing", true story.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> It seems the world just stands by and watches as a welfare agency dedicated to the maintenance of Islamic terrorism continues to this fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you are going to keep repeating the same post over and over again, that means I can too...


Challenger said:


> Hasbara. In fact the two year old report only suspects that funds may have been misplaced and doesn't make any accusations but complains about "the lack of measures to mitigate high level risks such as corruption or of funds not being used for their intended purpose". Most of the report deals with similar issues within the EU and external spending. 2013 Annual Report: EU must focus on getting better results from its spending | EUROPEAN COURT OF AUDITORS


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Pretty weak, Habib. The US and Israel have mutually, complimentary, goals and interests. Your silliness derives from your fawning, praying at the altar of islamo-savages. Islamics are their own worst enemy.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the world just stands by and watches as a welfare agency dedicated to the maintenance of Islamic terrorism continues to this fraud.
> ...


Your anger and self-hate is of your own making, Habib. When it comes to objectively criticizing welfare fraud in the perpetuation of an invented people with an invented identify, the pal'istanians make a target rich environment.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> Pretty weak, Habib.



No, just the plain, unvarnished, truth. However, Zionist Israel does like to try to con people that it's  goals and interests are "complimentary" with those of the U.S. They tried that with the Ottomans, who wouldn't have any of it; they tried that with the British and threw us under the bus as soon as we got wise to them. Now they're fawning over China...look out, Yanks, there's that bus on the horizon.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Who's angry? You're getting confused. Jewish people are the only ones known for "self-hate"; I read that often enough when a brave Jewish person dares to criticise the "Zionist Paradise" and the only invented people around here have been invented by Zionists. Look here's a "self hating Jew" or two that agree with me:






http://www.amazon.com/Invention-Jewish-People-Shlomo-Sand/dp/1844676234&tag=ff0d01-20






http://www.amazon.com/The-Invention...gy_14_img_y/184-1197162-0762259&tag=ff0d01-20






http://www.amazon.com/Wandering-Who...=1-1&keywords=the+wandering+who&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Hollie (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


You're on a cut and paste gee-had, Habib.

If you do a bit of research, you will find that Judaism and Jews existed for several thousand years before Mo' (swish) stole ruthlessly from Judaism and Christianity for the invention of the hateful politico-religious ideology he burdened the planet with.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



No, just citing sources. Were you to do a bit of research you'd find that "Judaism" and "Jews" didn't exist before the Babylonian conquest; prior to that, there were several competing monotheistic and polytheistic cults based in  and around the Judean hills, the Jerusalem temple cult being one of them. Judaism emerged as a coherent religion at the very earliest, in the 5th century BCE and was probably "finalised" in it's modern form in the first centuries of the Common Era. 

As for Mohammed "stealing ruthlessly fom Judaism and Christianity", I think you'll find that Judaism stole concepts from Babylonia and Persia, Christanity from Judaism, Mithraism and Paganism. All religions "steal" from each other, it's called Syncretism.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


None of the above is in any meaningful way relevant to your cutting and pasting of the Islamo-book club of the month material.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Really? Care to explain why it isn't relevant to your series of posts?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Really? Care to explain why it isn't relevant to your series of posts?


Don't hold your breath.  That dishrag whore is a troll.  And trolls don't explain their points of view.

This all might be a moot point anyway.  Russians are now fighting in Syria and if the Israeli's target them with a missile strike, the last thing they'll be talking about, is Palestinian's on welfare.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


The books are a part of your post. It falls to you to explain their relevancy.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Care to explain why it isn't relevant to your series of posts?
> ...


The Israelis have no interest in stepping into the slaughter that has pit the arabs-moslems vs. the arabs-moslems.

People identify you as "_hey stupid_" for a reason.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The Israelis have no interest in stepping into the slaughter that has pit the arabs-moslems vs. the arabs-moslems.
> 
> People identify you as "_hey stupid_" for a reason.


They've already conducted several missile strikes into Syria, you stupid bitch!


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Israelis have no interest in stepping into the slaughter that has pit the arabs-moslems vs. the arabs-moslems.
> ...


_"Hey Stupid_". The Israelis have no interest in becoming involved in the Arab-Moslem vs. Arab-Moslem slaughter.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

For all those who cringe when the Israeli's of today, are compared to the Nazis in the '30's...

*German Soldiers to Train in Israel*​


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> _"Hey Stupid_". The Israelis have no interest in becoming involved in the Arab-Moslem vs. Arab-Moslem slaughter.


Then why all the missile strikes?

*Military Escalation: Israel launches missile strike against Syria

Israeli Strike in Syria Threatens Wider War

Israel Bombs Syria … Again: Hits Agricultural Centers, Warehouses*​


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Israelis have no interest in stepping into the slaughter that has pit the arabs-moslems vs. the arabs-moslems.
> ...






 Yes to stop armed incursion into Israel, just as the USA has conducted many thousands of drone strikes into Pakistan a "friendly nation" killing many thousands in the process. There was a lot of same sex weddings in that area at one time, with much firing of guns in the air...............


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> For all those who cringe when the Israeli's of today, are compared to the Nazis in the '30's...
> 
> *German Soldiers to Train in Israel*​






 Comparing and actually proving are two different things, and you have failed to do either. Must be an islamonazi thing as all team Palestine fail on the same subjects. So what German soldiers are getting the chance to train in Israel, done US troops get the chance to train in Germany and Japan ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > _"Hey Stupid_". The Israelis have no interest in becoming involved in the Arab-Moslem vs. Arab-Moslem slaughter.
> ...






 See my other reply, or try engaging brain and changing Israel into USA and see what you come up with ?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > _"Hey Stupid_". The Israelis have no interest in becoming involved in the Arab-Moslem vs. Arab-Moslem slaughter.
> ...


_Hey Stupid_. Do a bit of research outside of your Internet tabloid news links.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> For all those who cringe when the Israeli's of today, are compared to the Nazis in the '30's...
> 
> *German Soldiers to Train in Israel*​


People only cringe at your profound ignorance when your posts are as pointless as the one above.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



My post is quite clear as far as I can see; it is a response to your post #241,directly addressing its content. Hence my question, "Care to explain why it isn't relevant to your series of posts?"


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


And my response was clear. Try reading through the series again. That should resolve your confusion.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I'm not confused.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

While the intent of the welfare dollars that the free world heaps on Pal'istan welfare cheats is both for economic, humanitarian, and for peace incentives, the world really should understand that their efforts are wasted.

The amount of trade and exchange dollars received by Israel is typically a reason for islamics to launch into chest-heaving tirades as they feel an entitlement to that money.

Of the aid given to Israel (and nearly all of it) comes back to the US through the purchase of American goods. Furthermore, the joint defense benefits, e.g. R&D, has been extremely beneficial to the US as well. As such, US foreign aid to Israel has been symbiotic.

On the other hand:

The UN’s refugee welfare racket

Lawrence Solomon: The UN’s refugee welfare racket


In the West, it’s known as welfare fraud. In the Palestinian Territories, it’s called refugee relief. In both places, the fraud can become a way of life, seen as an entitlement that children and then grandchildren adopt. Only in the Palestinian Territories, though, does the welfare agency see its goal as putting more people on welfare and keeping them there, the better to keep “the Palestinian refugee crisis” alive.

That welfare agency is called the United Nations Relief and Aid Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East, or UNRWA as it’s commonly known. UNRWA doesn’t focus its efforts on resettling Palestinian refugees in foreign countries that would welcome them, as might be expected of a refugee agency, or even on resettling them in their own homeland when possible.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You're confused about your own confusion.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Well this is going nowhere fast. I'll leave it up to whoever reads this to determine who of us is confused.  



Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## rylah (Sep 7, 2015)

So for Challenger stealing food, cement a couple of times sent by the UN for the Gazans is OK as long as Israel is there...am I right?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> _Hey Stupid_. Do a bit of research outside of your Internet tabloid news links.


No, you provide evidence my links are not true, instead of shooting your fucking whore mouth off!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> People only cringe at your profound ignorance when your posts are as pointless as the one above.


Prove it.

Prove how Shin Bet is not a modern day Gestapo.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > _Hey Stupid_. Do a bit of research outside of your Internet tabloid news links.
> ...






 Like the tennis ball sized projectile that can be steered to hit someone in the back. And this only on take 3 of the pallywood production


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > People only cringe at your profound ignorance when your posts are as pointless as the one above.
> ...






 How about you prove they are as you make the claim and then cant support it with genuine unbiased links


----------



## Hollie (Sep 8, 2015)

Islamist "charities" have a long and lurid history in the U.S. 

The Holy Land Foundation was possibly the most visible of the charities that was simply a front end for financing Pal'istan terrorism. Fortunately, a federal investigation exposed that fraud and islamists were to treated to some Infidel hospitality by way of prison time.


Articles: Telling the Truth about Terrorism and Islamic Charities

The link between “charity” groups and terrorist organizations is frequently not recognized or is ignored. The chairman of the British Charity Commission, William Shawcross, on April 20, 2014 expressed his concern about charities being used as vehicles for such groups. He warns that the “problem of Islamist extremism… is not the most widespread problem we face in terms of abuse of charities but is potentially the most deadly... and it is growing.”

The growth is evident from the analysis in the British list of terrorist organizations proscribed under the Terrorism Act 2000. Of the 55 organizations, 33 are Islamist, alphabetically, from the Abu Nidal Organization, whose declared aim is the destruction of Israel, to Saved Sect or Savior Sect, a group that has disguised its name on a number of occasions and which seeks to establish an Islamic Caliphate ruled by Sharia law.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 8, 2015)

Fortunately, the infidels are understanding that far too often, Islamic charities are nothing more than organized islamo-fascism frauds that divert aid money to islamo- terrorist syndicates. 

Fortunately, and as we saw with the results of the Holy Land Foundation convictions, Abu's, Muhammud's, the other Muhammud's and the other, other, Muhammud's can't rely on taqiyya and deceit to fund Islamic terrorism.

The aforementioned Abu's and various Muhammuds, at least in connection with the Holy Land Foundation were guests at the infidel Hoosegow where their prayer mats were overlooking cell block C and they enjoyed the carnal advances of a very large man named Bubba. 



UK Funds Terror Connections: Islamic Relief Worldwide

UK Funds Terror Connections: Islamic Relief Worldwide

The large number of links between Islamic Relief Worldwide and extremist terror groups suggests that buried beneath the cover of a charity lies a structured pro-terror group with an anti-Western agenda.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 8, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Fortunately, the infidels are understanding that far too often, Islamic charities are nothing more than organized islamo-fascism frauds that divert aid money to islamo- terrorist syndicates.
> 
> Fortunately, and as we saw with the results of the Holy Land Foundation convictions, Abu's, Muhammud's, the other Muhammud's and the other, other, Muhammud's can't rely on taqiyya and deceit to fund Islamic terrorism.
> 
> ...



...and now Samuel Westrop? Lots of accusations and opinion, no real evidence, meh, next.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 8, 2015)

*Take the personal flaming to the FZ and discuss the topic please.*


----------



## Challenger (Sep 8, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Take the personal flaming to the FZ and discuss the topic please.*



No problem, there's nothing here but the usual Hasbara allegation, innuendo and opinion, that's nothing to do with the Israel-Palestine conflict. I'm done here.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 8, 2015)

No money, no welfare.
They have been living off the world for more than 60 years.  There is no money and far too many other refugees in the world that need the world's attention right now to save their lives.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 8, 2015)

There is a good article that speaks volumes about the waste, thievery and _de facto_ financial support for islamic terrorism which has become the identifying symbol of UNRWA.

The continued funding of the Hamas / Pal'-islamic terrorist infrastructure will only provide the means for continued Pal'istan / Islamic terrorism which is sure to start again, because that's what these people do, and the world has implicitly given them its approval. Islam dictates that Moslems must fight body, heart, and soul to regain any land that they took in conquest, ( the islamo-principle of _waqf_) so these degenerate thugs won't be inactive for long.

However things turn out, the Israelis deserve our respect for trying on numerous ocassions to make peace with one of the most bellicose peoples in history. There's no way that any of Israel's detractors would have such patience if it was they who were constantly under attack. In spite of the ongoing terror attacks since the absurdly named _dahadiye_, anglacized as "relative atmosphere of calm" or more dishonestly, "de facto truce" (it should have been called the _we'll kill you in slightly fewer numbers 'til we get what we want_ period) which is the state of the current hudna, Israel has managed to uphold its end of this Faustian bargain. All the while, the Hamas lowlifes and Palestinian Arab welfatre fraud machine still has one hand held out demanding more, with the other hand holding a Kalashnikov. Israel continues to balance the ponderous weight of ethics and self-preservation on its shoulders, as the world throws money at islamo-savages.



Stop Giving Money to the U.N.'s Relief Agency for Palestinians

*http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119128/unrwa-must-be-defunded-palestinian-authority-have-viable-state*

As it is, UNRWA is effectively a branch of Hamas. The overwhelming majority of its employees in Gaza belong to the Hamas-linked trade union. An unknown number of employees are actual Hamas fighters (or at least know UNRWA employees with keys to the schools so that rockets can be stored in classrooms over the summer). The curriculum taught in UNRWA schools is shaped by Hamas, which earlier this year rejected textbooks that failed to tout “armed resistance” as too “peaceful.” Gaza cannot be rebuilt at western expense only to return to this perverse status quo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 13, 2015)

Hollie said:


> There is a good article that speaks volumes about the waste, thievery and _de facto_ financial support for islamic terrorism which has become the identifying symbol of UNRWA.
> 
> The continued funding of the Hamas / Pal'-islamic terrorist infrastructure will only provide the means for continued Pal'istan / Islamic terrorism which is sure to start again, because that's what these people do, and the world has implicitly given them its approval. Islam dictates that Moslems must fight body, heart, and soul to regain any land that they took in conquest, ( the islamo-principle of _waqf_) so these degenerate thugs won't be inactive for long.
> 
> ...


So they belong to an Hamas trade union.  BFD! 

Trade unions are not terrorist organizations, like the Likud Party.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> No money, no welfare.
> They have been living off the world for more than 60 years.  There is no money and far too many other refugees in the world that need the world's attention right now to save their lives.


End the occupation and blockade and they won't need welfare.

It's your fault they're on it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Take the personal flaming to the FZ and discuss the topic please.*


Has there been a change in the rules?  Because I thought flaming was allowed, as long as your post contains relevant content to the OP?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > There is a good article that speaks volumes about the waste, thievery and _de facto_ financial support for islamic terrorism which has become the identifying symbol of UNRWA.
> ...






Not a trade union but a terror group. And how about a link from an unbiased source that shows the Likud party to be seen as a terror group.
 Failure or refusal is not an option as they show you are spreading racist hatred


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > No money, no welfare.
> ...






 Not when the Palestinians started the violence in 1948 that led to the occupation and blockade. It is all their fault they are in the state they are, and they could give up the welfare at any time by taking the last step towards free determination.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Take the personal flaming to the FZ and discuss the topic please.*
> ...





Like this one that has no content regarding the handouts to the Palestinians that pay for their terrorist activity.
 Did you know they complained that Israel was providing plastic sewer pipes because they cant make bombs and rockets from them ?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 14, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Take the personal flaming to the FZ and discuss the topic please.*
> ...



Yes, you have it right Billo.  I was referring to posts that where just a personal back and forth off topic flame war.


----------

